# AUG/SEPT 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New thread for you 2ww'ers.....much love, luck and babydust 

emilycaitlin
Kamac80
KatyLouLou
janie77
Jillypops
sailaice
emma.b
Magpie
Caddy
littlelizzy
jend
KW33 
Onlyone

Much love, Lizzy xxx


[br]: 4/08/06, 21:38Hi everyone....hope you are all doing ok over here 

Katy ~ ever so sorry about your DHs Nan. Hope you are both coping ok...take care xxx

Sailaice ~ hope Tinkerbell is doing ok 

Liz and Jend ~ ((((hugs)))) Thinking of you both xx

Will try and catch up a bit more tomorrow but have a good weekend all,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, Just popping on between 12 hour shifts, 

Kathryn, sorry to hear your news 

I'm sorry this is so short, but I'll try to get back on tomorrow,

Kate glad your'e ok


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh no i wanted to be first lol!!!

Hope everyone is ok? Good luck for everyone testing soon - as u know im not waiting to test anymore - if im at least 2 weeks late then i will test but that never happens so i dont need to be disappointed now!

My counselling sessions are helping 

Im back on a placement next week so if i dont post as much u know why!

Thankyou everyone for thinking of me and being concerned it is much appriciated xxxxx I have missed this site so much! And u all missed my birthday  I went out and got very drunk and not actually sure how i got home!!

Sailaice - i hope your cat is ok? xx

Take care

Kate xxxx

Oh and hubby did his second SA test so just waiting on the results!!​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Great to see you back, Kate! We missed you! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I am not normally on at the weekend, but just waiting for the next tribe of visitors to arrive, so thought I would sneak on.

Hope Tinkerbell's botty has cleared up. Poor pusscat.

Ooh DH is home so will have to run!

Love to you all.
Caddy x


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Feeling a bit low today as I have all my usual AF signs.  Had a good talk to my Mum which helped.  After the results of my lap & dye I really think TX will be the next option for us.

We are due to see Cardiff assisted Reproduction Unit in Sept/Oct which is the only NHS fertility clinic in our area.  We are however planning on a private go first as we know there will be such a long wait for IVF on NHS.  I am trying to find out the best success rates for different private clinics as I can easily get to Cardiff, Swansea or Bristol from where I live.

Thanks for your kind messages about my DH Nan.

Emilycaitlin - hope your not working too hard.

Caddy, Kate, Lizzy and everyone else enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Kathryn xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Have done a really stupid thing!

Friend at work's pregnant, and we scanned her.  So, I start thinking more and more, do a pregnancy test, comes back bfn!  Now I'm really depressed and just want to go home, but I've got another 3 hours to wrk.  Don't know why I tested, as am only 9 days po


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Emilycaitlin

Try not to worry, it's too early to get an accurate result.  Hope the last few hours of work weren't too bad.

Take Care

Kathrynxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Kathryn.  I thought the test was quite sensitive, but people at work say they aren't.  I'm thinking they are only saying that to make me feel better though!

Just wish I'd never tested!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

morning everyone.

Emily - its probably way too early to test, try not to worry honey am sending you lots of    , what cd are you on now?

Kathryn - so sorry about your DH's nan xx.  Have you checked out the HFEA site to look at the success rates of those clinics that your interested in?

Kate - glad your back and your ok. Hope your placement goes well.  Good luck with DH's SA results  

Sailaice - how is tinkerbell?  Hope shes better.  How are you doing??  Hope the witch hasn't turned up    

Caddy - hope your weekend has gone well with all of your visitors

Hi to everyone else and good luck to everyone who is testing soon


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

HI Janie

I had a good look at the success rates yesterday and Bristol is very good 4th in Uk, their website is very good also there is a video you can watch that takes you step by step of the process.  I will look a bit more but it looks as though it will be Bristol.

How are you feeling at the moment?

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Kathryn

I'm OK thanks - mid cycle at the moment so we are doing all the right things and hoping for the best.  Am determined to stay positive this months as I am sure my negative thoughts have not helped in the past.

I'm glad you have found a clinic near you with good success rates, its best to do some research beforehand, are you going to ask your doctor to refer you?  We have found that the waiting time for an initial appointment at a private clinic can be up to 12 weeks.  We have just changed clinics and have our first appointment on 22 August.

Hope you and DH are coping with the sad news - I lost my Grandma just before Christmas so I know how hard it is - thinking of you xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls 

Well ive been at my godsons christening today - i did get a little emotional - maybe coz i was wishing it was me there holding my own child - still it will happen one day.

*Caddy* - u and all your visitors! lol

*Kathryn* - sorry u feel so down - i know its horrible to think that its got to be the treatment to have a baby - same with us and i know its going to be a long journey ahead.

*emilycaitlin* - u tested too early!! lol Good luck though!

*Janie77* - thanks for the wishes - we find out the SA results on tuesday - im hopeing there is an improvement!

Kate xxx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Kate - got everything crossed for you for Tuesday. If there was ever a girl who deserved some luck it is you, chick!   

Hope you still hard at it, Janie (no pun intended!)   Good luck!

Good luck with the IVF investigations, Kathryn. Bristol sound good if it is in the top ten. 

Emily - we will have to call the cops on you and your early testing  . Even those ones that claim are ultra sensitive and can test early are only something like 65% accurate. You must resist temptation! 

Got rid of the smelly visitors nice and early. Hooray! Just chilled out all afternoon in the garden. 

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Love Caddy x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate - we'll all be thinking of you on Tuesday


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate ~ HAPPY BIRTHDAY for a couple of weeks ago....hope you had a fab day 

Loads of luck to you for Tuesday.......everything crossed for good news 

Emily   Good luck for test day 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Stinkerbell (aka Tinkerbell  ) has been ill still over the weekend Lizzy but I'm hoping she is on the mend, trip to the vets otherwise 

Good Luck for the results Kate!   glad your feeling better xx

I wish I had chilled out in garden Caddy but the rain has been crap and goosed my weekend up again 

Katyloulou  are you ok?[br]: 6/08/06, 23:30Morning Ladies!! 

Where are you all?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Aww Sailaice, hope Tinkerbell is on the mend xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

hmmm me too   I'm sick of bloody bathing her [br]: 7/08/06, 10:19It's so quiet!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ah - there you are, sorry you have left the clomid board  , you cant get away from me that easily though    ; Are you ok?? xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls thanks for all your wishes!

I know its quiet on here today isnt it? It has taken some getting use to again having the site back online!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know, I am back sticking to this thread now though Kate!

How is your day going hun?


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi girlies, hope you are all ok.

Sal- still no AF, I'm keeping everything crossed for you, well almost everything, it is around OV time   Hope your little kitten is a bit better, we don't have a lot of luck with our fur babies do we!

Kate- I know what you mean about seeing babies, I'm getting really resentful towards ladies that I see are pregnant, i'm just really jealous. I'm sure it will happen to us all, hopefully soon  

Janie- hope you are getting in loads of  

caddy- hope you smelling visitors have gone and your weekend wasn't too traumatic  

EmilyCaitlin- haven't heard from you in a little while, hope you are ok hun.

To everyone else- hope you all had a good weekend and good luck


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi janie! Just saw you post     I don't want to get away from you Janie   just won't be over there     We won't even get chance to miss each other because your not getting rid of me    

I'm sure you've jinxed me Lil Lizzy     we certainly don't have luck with our furbabies! tmi here but she missed the littertray last night in her rush to get there...  Dh cleaned it up for me thankfully I was in a state of shock


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Sail- think of it as practice for when we get our real babies, we will be so used to clearing up poo, a dirty nappy won't bother us  

Have you found a test to use for tomorrow? How long are your usual cycles? I'm getting all excited for you


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

True True     it's just so gross, the poo numbers will be going up if I'm pg!   I haven't found the test yet but I haven't looked will look tonight hunni and test in morning, am not holding my breath really don't feel it's me! You'll be mopping my tears up tomorrow


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - its aint over till the witch arrives hun


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Sail- I'm back at work tomorrow, but will log in before I leave at 8am, please test before then.

I will be here for you in spirit if not actually on the site and will be about in the evening for a good old chat, hopefully to celebrate X


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok I will try get it on before then babe   I'm getting excited now but don't know why as all the AF signs are there trying to keep my cool but it's hard


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

I know you are trying not to get your hopes up, but remember AF pains/signs are still a sign of being pregnant.

What are your plans for today? I'm off sick as I was being sick in the night and had hardly any sleep, I'm still in my PJ's!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Littlelizzy, sorry to hear that you are poorly    hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm at work!   going to look at catteries (getting one built) when I finish at 4pm and then off to Matalan, think i might curl up with DVD tonight in bed!   Wish  I was at home in pjs LilLizzy! just not the sick bit   are u feeling any better?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just been invited to go to the Patient Open  Evening at the clinic which we are attending, our first appointment is on 22 August and the open evening is this Thursday so I'm glad we can go, think its like a familiarisation visit, you get a tour, they show you the theatres and labs and you get to meet some of the staff and one of the consultants does a talk with questions and answers, so that all sounds good.

Sailaice - when are you having your cattery built?  Curled up in bed with a DVD sounds like a good plan to me.  I hate Mondays, I always feel tired and cant wait to get home from work.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel like I am falling asleep at my desk!   Hopefully I will get it built first week in september, if all goes to plan. 

22nd of August is my birthday Janie so that will be a good day for us both! Make sure you write you questions down hun


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm feeling much better now, but soooooo tired, quite enjoying having a bummy day. Thanks for asking.

Janie- are you seeing your clinic via NHS? How long did it take?

Sail- How many cats do you have? You must have a few if you are having a cattery built, or are you going to take in other people's cats? I've never been to Matalan, but saw a nice top in a mag - black with white spots shirt/blouse, short sleeves- size 16 if you wanna get it for me


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have 3 cats and 1 kitten! I am getting a stud house built for Red and when we move in a few years everyone will be going outdoors while I am out. it stimulates them and improves coat but it won't be a permanent thing, as they will be indoors mostly! I will definately get you that top     or I might be really nasty and buy it, out it on then take a pic and send you it


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Littlelizzy - glad your feeling a bit better.  I'm tired too - could really do with a little sleep, but someone might notice if I nod off at my desk   

We are going private as the waiting list is about 3 years in our area, I'll be nearly 39 by the time we get to the top of the NHS list and DH is 11 years older than me, so he would be 50 by then!!!! - fortunately we have some savings, so we are lucky enough to be able to go private.

Sailaice, where are you building your cattery?


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

So do you mean you will breed from one of your cats? I've got 3 dogs and would have loved to have breed from them, loads of puppies, so cute, problem is I would want to keep them all. 

Now that would just be nasty  Have a good trip, let me know if you see the top![br]: 7/08/06, 15:11


janie77 said:


> Littlelizzy - glad your feeling a bit better. I'm tired too - could really do with a little sleep, but someone might notice if I nod off at my desk
> 
> We are going private as the waiting list is about 3 years in our area, I'll be nearly 39 by the time we get to the top of the NHS list and DH is 11 years older than me, so he would be 50 by then!!!! - fortunately we have some savings, so we are lucky enough to be able to go private.
> 
> Sailaice, where are you building your cattery?


Good for you, I'm thinking about ICSI/IVF, going wait and see what clinic says. I can't do egg sharing as I am adopted, so hoping the waiting list isn't too long, otherwise I'm going to have to try and save some money!

Let me know how you get on


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Cattery is going in the back garden so not far away   I need to sleep!! Private is the way forward I'm glad you can afford it Janie!

I wouldn't do that to you lillizzy   I would breed from your dogs! I might not be able to fall pregnant but my cats cure will     plus their babies are the best! You can sell them when you are sick of them     <---that sounded awful but it's funny


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I will let you know how it goes.

Are you on the NHS list?  How long is the wait in your area?  I didn't know you could do egg sharing if you adopted, is that because they need a full family history for health issues?

We managed to save the money by not having a holiday for a couple of years, cutting down on our usual spending and I sold loads of junk from our house on ebay and made over 2000 pounds

Sailaice - how big will the cattery be?


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm jumping the gun a bit, I am waiting for my first fertility appointment, which hopefully I will know when it is in the next couple of weeks. Haven't a clue about waiting lists in my area for IVF, the initial appointment is likely to be 3 months!

Have done a bit of research and you need to know family history and websites say no to egg sharing if adopted.

I haven't had a holiday in 2 years anyway as been doing work on the house, like the idea of funding by ebay, but luckily I do get profit share every year, so may have to use that.

Sail- unfortunately my boxer only has one testicle descended, so cannot breed from him, what it is with fertility problems in my household


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hopefully you wont have to wait too long.  I know some areas have shorter waiting times than others fingers crossed for you and hopefully you will hear about your first appointment soon.

I'm off now girls, am finishing early today and am popping to see my Mum for a cuppa and a catch up.

Will catch up with you all later


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmm you wouldn't be able to register the progeny with one testicle is that it? There are ways to get out of that  

Cattery I'm looking at about the size of five garden sheds with 6ft runs    

How do I get on the NHS waiting list?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - I think you need to go and see your GP and get him to refer you to your local hospital where they have a fertility department.  Some areas have long waiting lists but some are much shorter - I think it depends where you live and what treatment you need.


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Sail- they recommend you don't breed from dogs with only one ball as it could be hereditary, so he is going to have an op soon to find and remove both of them, poor little love  

Lets hope you won't need to go on the waiting list, but if you are not successful this month, if may be worth asking your GP for a referral. I have just called my PCT and they said they will call me back in a few days to let me know how long the wait is   God if it takes 2 days to find the info out it's likely to be years for the actual waiting list!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I posted this morning, but it seems to have vanished!!  Have you ever had that if you post at the same time as someone else and it gets lost?

I feel really daft for testing, and have now tried to resolve myself to the fact that this won't be my month. I just want Wednesday to come, AF to arive, then I can make a fresh start.

Littlelizzy - Hope the wait isn't too long!! I'm feeling the same about pregnant women, they are EVERYWHERE!! Of course it doesn't help with my job!!  I met a woman the other day who had 9 children, and said that it took her a long time to get pregnant with her 10th (her 9th is only 2, and she was ready to have this baby!!), she kept saying how she used to see pregnant women everywhere.  Part of me thought, but at that time you had 9 already, but another part of me felt reassured as it shows that the longing for a baby doesn' alter, no matter how many children you have.

janie - That's a good idea about selling stuff on e-bay.  Definitely sounds worth it!!

sailaice - That's some cattery you're thinking of!!!! I'm waiting anxiously to log on tomorrow for your results!!

Kate - How are you?

Sorry I haven't done any more personals, hope everyone else is ok,


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls!

Just wanted to say a quick good luck to Sailace for tomorrow!  

Hope everyone ok and glad to see the back of Monday!

And fingers crossed for you Kate too tomorrow!  

Love Caddy x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate - Good luck for tomorrow xxxx 
                                     


Sailaice - Good luck for testing tomorrow xxxx
                                         

Caddy - how are you?  Hope your ok 

Emily - Hi, glad your feeling a bit better - I hope AF doesn't show on Wednesday - I think you may have tested too early the other day fingers crossed for you                            

Jane xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Jane.

Me ok. Just waiting for AF to arrive, but was expecting it to be a bit later this month as I think I ovulated a bit later.

Got my appt with my con on Thursday, so hoping it will not be in full flow for that.  Sorry for the graphics! Will be sod's law that it will though.

How goes it with you?

Love Caddy


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I know what you mean about AF and doctors appointments - Am worried about that myself - my AF is due when I have my next appointment and I am supposed to be having another internal ultra sound scan - any idea what your supposed to do in these circumstances?

Caddy - what cd are you on?  Hopefully its your month and AF wont show


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls - oh reading through your posts has brought the biggest smile to me face  Cats and dogs being bred or a dog with 1 testacle?!!! lol Oh dear!!

Emilycaitlin - i am fine hun - im getting there slowly and the counselling is helping 

Thankyou for all your wishes for tomorrow - im hopeing there is a slight improvement but not too much of one or we wont be referred for ICSI!!!!!

Take care

Kate xxx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Kate!

Jane - I am on CD 33. I am due to have the dildo cam! too on Thursday. I have had millions of scans in the past, but never during AF. Yuk! Having said that, if there was a problem, surely they would ask you what time of the month it would be for you. I don't know. Do we not have any dignity left? I guess not! Good luck for Thursday, by the way. Hope it is illuminating!!!

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Kate it's a big day for us both        

Couldn't find the cattery place, rang for directions and he said I close in 5 mins am distraught! grrr going on saturday now! 

I'm sure if it's just one ball hasn't descended then it's not hereditary...you could take your girls out to stud, champ dogs is a good website to find stud dogs  

Good luck for Wednesday Em it was too early to test don't beat yourself up about it babe!  

Caddy good luck with the dildo scan Caddy, during AF?? you poor darling it will be ok, we'll be laughing about it when it's over hunni I promise!

Janie keep having   wear DH out!! you could still be fertile!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thankyou caddy and sailaice xxxx

Sailaice - how come a big day for u tomorrow? Are u testing?​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

certainly am!   I'll be in floods around 5past 8 because I have gotten my hopes up again !


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sailaice and Kate

  

Huge luck for tomorrow

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tested this morning was BFN, feeling a bit numb but am sure I'll get over it


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry babe,

Was soooo hoping it was going to be positive, but whilst no AF here there is still hope.

Off to work now, will have a proper chat tonight.

Chin up, don't let it get you down.

Love Liz


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Liz


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news Sailaice.

Don't get to downhearted yet,the one thing we all have is hope.

Sorry it's short and sweet but got to go to work now.

Take care today.

Hope everyone else is ok.

PS - My AF arrived on schedule on Sunday night, no surprise.  Just trying to focus on lap & dye on Thurs, I find it helps to have something to focus on.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Can I join you?  I'm doing one cycle naturally and sadly I had a miscarriage back in June.  I've started my 2ww and as usual am driving myself    !!! My 2ww always ends up being 3 weeks anyway as we wont test until cd36.  I'm on cd 26 now so 10 days to go!!!    

Sailace - so sorry about the BFN...    but as they say it's not over until the witch arrives so have hope and stay strong!!

x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice so sorry to hear about the BFN sweetie -   I was sending positive vibes your way all night xxx

KW33 - Welcome, so sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  Good luck for the 2ww sending you lots of     for the next 10 days

Kathryn   sorry the witch got you.  Wishing you lots of luck for you lap & dye on Thursday.  Have you had this done before?

Kate - how are you?  Hope the SA results were improved 

Hello to Littlelizzy, emilycaitlin, Liz, LizzyB, Caddy and anyone I've forgotton to mention - hope everyone is ok today.

Love
Jane xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Everyone!

Sorry about your BFn Kathryn and I'm sorry about your miscarriage KW33.   

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks ladies...

Why is the 2ww such a nightmare... already driving myself loopy with real or imagined symptoms!!!  Only wish i could fast forward 10 days!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies 

Well what a waste of time the GP's was today!! lol - they didnt have our results there they will go to the hospital so now have to ring them and make an appointment with them to find out the results so im thinking it will be ages to get an appointment!! So will do that tomorrow as they close at 12 and have to start waiting again!!

*Sailaice* - sorry about the BFN - i keep thinking u will be the next one of us to get a BFP we need to go and join the others - well u anyway coz it wont be me 

*KW33* - welcome to the thread - some of us have been hanging around here for way too long now!! lol

*Janie77* - thanks for the wishes but as i said im well peed off with what happened!!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Goodness you lot can chat!

 for Sailaice & Kathryn for your BFN's. 

Pleased to 'meet' you KW33. Good luck for this cycle - lets hope you have a BFP. I had 2 m/c's this year - so we are in the same boat!

Hi Kate, I hope you get the results soon & that they are good!

Hi to everyone else.

Sorry I haven't been around, its been a mixture of looking after my 8 year old nephew and being crippled with toothache. I finely got in to see the dentist today & i have to have a root work done  . She started the work today but I have to go back the weekend after next for an hour and a half appointment! Eeek!

I'm off to mow the lawn - will pop back later.

Liz
x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

So sorry about the BFN, Sailace. It is totally rubbish. Hope you will get plenty of love from your DH and pusscats later. 

Sorry too Kate re the useless GP. That kind of thing really annoys me as you build yourself up to going and getting the results, only for them not to be there. I hope you have more luck with the hospital. Why do they always make these things so difficult? 

Hi to KW33! Nice to see a new face. Kate is right that some of us have been hanging aroung here FAR too long.  There just seems to be no getting rid of us, unfortunately!!!!!

Don't envy you with the dentist, Liz. I have a bit of a phobia about it and have to force myself to go. 

Hi Jane, Emily, Kathryn, Littlelizzy, LizzyB and everyone!!!!

Me feeling like AF is around the corner. Am just praying that it stays away for Thursday. 

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya liz u poor thing  I hate toothache and have a fear of dentists!! I hope u feel better soon xxxx

Hiya caddy - we are due our AF at the same time then!!! lol Im still annoyed about the test results! Still theres nothing i can do at the moment!

Have a nice evening

Kate xxx​


----------



## Pat19 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here.
Had E/T last Weds.  So now I'm on my 2WW.  From last night I've been getting some period symptoms, I've got a dull tummy ache and feel really moody at times.  Is this normal or should I be worried.  Has anyone else experienced this on their 2WW?

Thanks
Pat
X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome KW33 and Pat.  Pat, I get those symptoms too, but I think I look out for symptoms happening!  I'm also on clomid, so I think that accounts for the moodiness!!

Sailaice - Sorry I didn't get on line earlier, today's been a bit hectic.  So sorry about your bfn , Pm me if you want to talk.  Next cycle is a new start.

Hi to Kate, Janie, caddy, littlelizzy, lizzieB, Katyloulou, Liz, and everyone else.

I'm due for testing tomorrow, but I think I'm just going to leave it.  I feel so much like AF is going to arrive, that I can't see any point.


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Nice to see some new faces, welcome to KW33 and Pat19, what with the numbers? Are they your ages?  

Sail- hope you are feeling ok, I'm about if you need me.

EmilyCaitlin- Sorry you think AF is round the corner- you never know  

Kate- I can imagine how cheesed off you were about not getting the SA results, I'm so impatient with stuff like that, hope you get an answer tomorrow

Liz- Tooth ache sounds nasty, try gargling with soluble aspirin, it does help. Hope it feels better soon honey.

Janie- how are you, hope you are ok?

Kathryn- lets hope the wicked witch decides not to bother to show for the next 9 months of so, I will be thinking of you, keep us posted.

Hope everyone else is well.

love Liz X


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all 

Sailaice ~ oh i'm sorry hun  Thinking of you x

Kathryn ~ hugs to you too and much luck for your Lap on Thurs,

Kate ~ argghhh, thats so frustrating....hope you don't have to wait long!

KW33 ~ welcome to you  Loads of luck....i'll go pop you on the list 

Pat ~ welcome  Did you have IVF hun.....you might want to join the TTC with TX thread. Here's the link for you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62203.135.html

Not that the ladies on this thread aren't lovely of course and you are very welcome here too 

Emily ~    for tomorrow....everything crossed 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Lizzy   How are you?

Kathryn     luck for your lap and dye hun  

LilLizzy how are you and what have you been up to?

Em stay positive babe that test was done too early! Are you back on night shift?

Pat a lot of people get AF symptoms and go on to get a BFP, symptoms are really unpredictable because they can go either way!

Magpie I'm not scared of the dentists but don't have one anymore since everyone has gone private   I have good teeth though luckily but had a blinding toothache last night after eating a milk chocolate cookie! probably because I shouldn't of had it as I am on a diet!    

Janie how are you hun? 

Kate don't get stressed about the results, when will you get them?  

Caddy       for Thursday!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

sailaice - I start nights again tomorrow , friday and saturday! Looks like my weekend is gone!!

Caddy - Lots of  for tomorrow.

Kathryn - What time do you go in tomorrow?

Hope everyone else is ok. (.) (.) v tender, and have been acting like something out of the exorcist for the past few days







, so think AF will arrive shortly!![br]: 9/08/06, 09:09ok, despite having said within the last hour that I wasn't going to test, I went on to read about people that had really strong AF symptoms and got a bfp, so I stupidly tested again, . Now I have come crashing down to earth with a bump!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh babe I've just seen this are you ok Wish I was there to give you a big hug!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you sailaice, the virtual hug works nearly as well!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Awww hun it's ok!   has arrived! I am totally not bothered! Glad it wasn't any later as I would of starting thinking the test was wrong!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Emily - I posted you on the Clomid board, but here's another  , am so sorry about the BFN, I hope you are alright xxx

Sailaice, how are you today?? Hope you are ok.  Just noticed the wicked witch has arrived   

I'm ok (ish) had a row with DH yesterday over something really stupid and got very upset, I think the   pills have made me a bit over sensitive, anyway its all ok now, but I didn't sleep very well as I had a rotten headache because of all the upset so feel a bit tired today.  Everything will be ok, I just think we are both so stressed out with all this fertility stuff.

Caddy - good luck for the dildocam tomorrow, hope it all goes well and that AF hasn't come.

Kathryn - good luck for your lap & dye tomorrow, hope it all goes well.  Do you have to stay in overnight?  

Liz, isn't toothace the pitts?  I hate anything to do with teeth and dentists, hope your feeling a bit better

Kate - am so sorry you had a wasted trip to the Doctor and hope you don't have to wait too long to get DH's SA results back, thats one of the things I find the hardest, waiting for test results, its just so stressful.

Welcome to Pat & KW33  

LizzyB and Littlelizzy - how are you?

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone - I wasn't on here much yesterday and haven't had time to read through all the posts yet  

Am now on cd16 and as long as the Met and Clomid havent changed the length of my cycle I only have 9 more days of waiting.....its doing my head in already  

      for everyone xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Janie!

How are you? Yes the witch is here   Never mind though I knew she was on her way from BFN. I started getting headaches on Clomid   I am going to book a doctors appointment and go this month and ask for tracking and CD 21 blood in september when I take clomid again. I feel better about myself but it's getting harder to be positive about BFN's...there isn't any and I make them up     this weeks positive is because   has arrived I will have a bigger weight loss at SW and also I will be in super mood because I am having a break from wacky pills!   oh and I am going out on saturday haven't had a night out since March!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Kate - Are you already under a consultant there?  If you ring the secretary, they might give you the results over the phone.  It's worth a try?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

emily, thats a good idea for Kate, thats what you advised me to do last time I was waiting for test results and it worked, the secretary gave me the details over the phone.  Kate - its worth a try.

Sailaice, good for you thinking about t he positives, I will take a leaf out of your book and try to do the same.  My current positives are, its only 2 more days of work until the weekend   had loads of ovulation pain so think I have ovulated this month  , the tickets arrived for our holiday this morning  , we are going to CARE tomorrow for the open evening  , its only 12 more days until we have our appointment at CARE  , its stopped raining and the sun is shining   WOW I FEEL LOADS BETTER       , thanks honey xxxx

Are you having a month off Clomid now?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup I certainly am! Will probably regret it just need to keep in mind my reasons why  

I have started a Ladies in Waiting diet thread!!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies and thank you for the warm welcome.

Emily - so sorry to read about the BFN... hope you are okay.  

Caddy and Kathryn - good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well for both of you!!!

Kate - That's just so frustrating... it's hard enough stressing about results without that kind of aggro!!!

How is everyone else?

I am experiencing a little bit of nausea and that's about it.  Feeling very negative today.  

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Has it been raining where you are Janie? It hasn't here   

KW33 why are you feeling negative hun?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

It was chucking it down this morning, but it's nice and sunny again now.


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I just think I tried naturally for over 3 years and it didn't work - why would I suddenly get a BFP now?!?!?

Was so positive early on in the month and now I'm very down.  Got all the mood swings and snappiness of pre AF!!!

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

...but isn't this the first time you have had clomid?? all the more reason you could![br]: 9/08/06, 14:55Glad it's a big brightish although there are some clouds.. :- was going to mow lawn!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I know its hard KW33, but try to stay positive honey      

Sailaice - thats sounds like too much hard work after a day at work


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Janie - I'm trying but just feel like AF is around the corner.

Sailiaice - I had 2 cycles of Clomid  earlier in the year which I was lucky enough to get a BFP.  Sadly this ended in m/c.  So now we are trying a drug free month as doc and cons say after on successful BFP/pg you are more fertile??  Also gives my body more chance to recover from m/c.  But if BFN it's back on the   pills for me!!!!

All in all feeling very unpositive!!!

Thanks for listening girls!!!

x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

KW33......


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

KW33 I have blown you some bubbles for luck hunni!

It does sound like a lot and since it's cloudy I might hold off until tomorrow....


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks guys...

Leave the lawn especially as I think it will definitely rain!!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi KW33,

Just wanted to add to your discussion re being more fertile after BFP. We have been trying naturally for 7 years- and nothing. I fell PG with our first IUI, but had a chemical pregnancy. To our amazement I got a BFP on the following month, so I think your right.

Sorry to hear that your not feeling positive hun.  

I have tried not to think about it this month as we said we would have a month off, but we did have  impromptu  a couple of times, and now I'm thinking about it all again - the what ifs etc! Oh Lordy, it does do your head in doesn't it!

 everyone else,

Liz
x


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh Magpie... so sorry about your chemical pg...     .  Several medical people have told me that 3 months after m/c you are a lot more fertile and it would be worth trying naturally for a few months.  Can't face a few months but agreed to one month naturally before starting Clomid and met again.

Any tiny bit of hope that it could happens dives you doo lally!!!!

x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

It's so hard to face up to everyday life when you feel so down about infertility.  The days that you feel like that, it's nothing but pregnancy on the tv, all you see are pregnant women out and about, every magazine has a celeb that's just become pregnant, and now you can't even watch big brother without it being a big reminder!!!!!

Thank goodness there are better days though...


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh my god!! U lot natter for England!!! lol

I dont even have the energy today to do personals except im sorry it was a BFN sailaice xxxxx

Today i went and picked up my 17 yr old brother to get his belated birthday pressie - the new Reading FC shirt - i dont know how but got conned by him into spending £63 in the store!! lol I only took him there to get a £38 Reading shirt!! lol So now im skint!!

Speak soon

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've got a sister who cons me too     v.irritating!! but you've gotta love em  

I know how you feel em, I feel like I am running on..adrenaline? steam? oh I dunno anything to stop me from breaking down   

KW33 and Magpie I'm hoping this is your month!     you've both been through so much


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

So here I am on day 28... feel a little better today - thanks Sailaice for the good thoughts!!  Only another week and one day to get through!!!  Not that I'm counting    

Emily, that is soooo true everywhere you go are pregnant women and tiny babies - I mean give us a break!!!

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Its a bit worse for em as she works with them bless her  

I have joined the belly buddies board   I am so hungry can't wait to much pasta and sauce on top of a jacket potatoe mmm


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

God, that must be a nightmare   - I find it hard at work as we have had a roll on ladies announcing they are pregnant.  

I'm starving - I hate PCOS - it just makes it so hard to shift the weight - constant battle!!!

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Luckily there are few women in my place of work I am one of the youngest so I don't have that problem.

I know a few pcos sufferers who have lost weight on WW and SW have you tried them?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girlie's

How are we all today??

Sailaice - do you mow the lawn or decide to give it a miss?  How is Tinkerbell now??

KW33 - I have PCOS too and I have put on a stone since Christmas and I'm finding it so hard to shift some of the weight.  I started taking Metformin about 3 weeks ago and in the first week or so I was so off my food because of the s/e I lost a few pounds but its creeping back on now  .  I am constantly hungry  

I know what you all mean about babies and people announcing pregnancies - all of my friends now have kids - I am the only one who hasn't and its hard.

Anyway hope everyone is ok today

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No I gave the lawn a miss!     Tinkerbell is on the mend she was a bit quiet last night but I've been in touch with the vets and if there is a turn for the worse to take her in but she seems fine!

How are you today Jane??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Am glad little Tinkerbell is on the mend.  I am good thanks.  Off to the open evening at CARE tonight which I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sailaice - No need to do lawn today either - it's bound to rain!!!!   

Jane - Pcos is a pain - I have 4 stone to lose - eating really really healthily and just about managing to shift a pound a week!!!      It's that same with me - all my friends have kids.  my best friedn is expecting her 3rd - we were pregnant together until I sadly had my miscarriage so seeing her is hard.  What is CARE?


Have to say being on here is getting me through the 2ww!!!  Thanks ladies!!

x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

KW33 - it must be very hard for you seeing your friend  

CARE is the fertility clinic that we are going to in Manchester


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck for tonight Janie     

KW33 give slimming world a go they are really good


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Sailaice, not much will happen tonight - its just like a familiarisation visit - they show you the theatres and the labs where the embryologists work, you get to meet some of the staff and then one of the consultants does a bit of a talk and a question and answer thing, it be interesting.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

That really good Jane! I wish I knew of something near here that did that. That will be really reassuring! at least you will know more than a lot of people! Thats really good


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls hope u are all ok?

Im still looking at my essay that i need to type up and send tomorrow! As usual i always leave it till the last minute!!! I seem to work better under pressure!!

*Sailaice* - keep the diet up u can do it! I have lost about half a stone without trying but then lately everything i eat i want to throw up - its coz of how im feeling really.

*KW33* - i know what u mean - on the ward i work on about 7 staff fell pregnant - there was this chair that every nurse that sat on it suddenly fell pregnant! Didnt work for me though lol

*janie77* - good luck with tonight.

We had a letter in from the hospital today we have an appointment booked on the 6th september to go to the fertility clinic to be told the results of the second SA test - i told my hubby to just ring them and get them to tell u over the phone coz there is no way i am waiting another month!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

It is hard - but she's my best friend so what can you do.  Her other 2 children are my godchildren and i have a great relationship with them.  But everytime I look at her it reminds me the stage I should have been at.  

What are everyones plans for the weekend?
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

KW33   that is really hard x

Kate   I would definitely get your DH to call the hospital and see if they will give him the results over the phone - its so stressful waiting for test results, it the thing that really gets to me as I am very impatient at the best of times!

Sailaice - I think most fertility clinics have an open evening, you should check it out with your local clinic.  We didn't have to be referred in order to go tonight.  We just checked out their website, asked for the brochure and all the information to be sent to us and it said they do open evening's, so I called them and asked if we could go.  They are very popular and we have been on the waiting list for a bit, but then they had a cancellation and invited us.  We have now been refereed to this clinic so tonight will be a good opportunity to see what its like.

Not got any major plans for the weekend.  Am having reflexology on Saturday morning.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi girls,

Am off to bed in a mo (for SLEEP!!!) as I'm on nights tonight.

Went into town this morning, and sae this massive stall in the centre selling all these sweets!  I told myself I needed cheering up so succombed to them.  I'll need cheering up when I step on those scale on Monday!!!!! Duh!!

Hope everyone is ok.  Hope tonight goes ok Janie.  I looked on their website last week, and it looks a good place. You never know, I might be joining you next year!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

emilycaitlin, enjoy your sleep.  

I like the look of Care too - I'll let you know what they are like.  I cant remember now, where you are - is it Preston?


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Good luck tonight then Janie - look forward to hearing about it.

x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

*KW33* - i am working this weekend!! Fun! Also my aunts and uncles are down here so having a BBQ i should think on saturday evening!

*Janie77* - yeah my hubby is going to ring them in the morning if he remembers!! By the way like the new pic!

*emilycaitlin* - u naughty girl!! lol Buying some sweets and not sharing them with us!!!

Take care

Kate xxxx

(i have a essay to type now!!)​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Kate - hope you are working hard!  I remember those essay days, but ours were handwritten in the dark ages  ! Would deffo get your DH to phone for the results. When my DH had his done years ago, he phoned up and they just told him over the phone. They are his result, for goodness sake. Do they think people can wait for weeks on end, when they have the results in front of them!

Good luck tonight, Janie. Hope you get lots of useful info.

BFN for me this morning. Don't usually bother to test after all these years, but thought I would before this scan today. At least AF did not arrive to ruin my dildo cam moment! 
The endometrioma was not there on the left anymore (yippeee!). My con thinks it was probably just a corpus luteum cyst which has gone. Left overy looked ok and on the right there were a few follicles, but no endometriomas he could see. Phew!
Am still going ahead with the lap though to see what is going on.
Went to have a progesterone blood test this month and whilst I was there I asked to have HIV etc done for my IVF. They had not sent the results through to my con, so I went in on my way home. They said it is not their policy to send results to cons (even though he was the one who requested it!!!!!). Anyway I picked up the results and they had not tested for prog!  Morons! That is now a further delay because my next cycle will be after my lap, which is usually much later than normal and it takes a bit of time to get back to normal. So annoying. My con has suggested that if I am not ovulating, then maybe ANOTHER course of Clomid would be the best. I had these tests a few years ago and all was ok AND i had Clomid which did not work. However, he reckons the chances of success are much higher now the endo has been cleared away. Having said that, the last time I had it I had two tubes and now I only have one.
Oh I don't know what to think really. Will just wait and see what happens after the lap.

Hope you have not all died of boredom at me droning on! 

Sending you all lots of positive vibes!  

Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy I haven't died of boredom   Can't believe they didn't test for prog   but I am really glad the endometrioma has gone   sorry about the BFN hunni   when will you be starting clomid again?

I took my clomid last night, someone I know who has also taken it said that stopping it could make things go a bit crazy   cycle etc!

How has the essay been going Kate? Also,    for test results!

Janie how did it go?

Em you around today? Can't believe you didn't save me any sweets!  

KW33   I'm sorry about your situation!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Morning all,

Caddy - sorry about bfn - that's rotten!!  But glad to hear endometrioma is gone - that's positive.

Janey - how was CARE?  Tell us everything.

Thanks Saliaice - I just try to get on with it... got my godson - 5 years old - coming for his first sleepove tonight... very excited!!  should distract me from 2ww on day 29 now.

x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning my lovely FF's

it was really interesting last night at CARE am so glad we went.  One of the embryologists did a presentation which told us everything about the various procedures, IVF, ICSI etc. and it was so interesting.  They explained how it all worked, what the success rates were - 47% for IVF which I think is pretty high and then we had a tour of the hospital and got have a look in the lab where they keep the embryos and they explained how all the equipment worked and then they showed us the theatre where they do EC and ET.  I have a really good feeling about this place - our first appointment is coming up and now I'm really excited.  On the first appointment we will both have blood tests, I will have a baseline scan, DH will give his sample and then we see the consultsant half an hour later and he will have all the results - this is much better than the last clinic we were at - we had to wait 8 weeks for our results and it was the longest 8 weeks of our lives!!!  

Anyway enough about me - how are all of you?

Sailaice - your back on the clomid then??  Buckets of luck to you honey, I really hope it works for you   

Caddy - so sorry about the BFN.  But ma very happy about the news with the endometrioma.  Can't believe you didn't get your prog test - what a pain.

KW33 - Hope you have lots of fun with your godson.     for the 2ww

Kate - has DH had any luck yest with getting his results?  Did you manage to get your essay finished??

Emily - your probably fast asleep now, but I hope you are ok and you didn't have a too busy night.

Hope everyone else is ok - lots of     for everyone on the 2ww xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Great News Jane glad it went well  

I'm so glad it's friday!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Me too - am so tired just lately, cant wait to have a lie in tomorrow. Good luck for this month and I really really hope the Clomid works for you


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Jane, that all sounds really positive!!!    

Sailaice what dose of clomid are you on now?

Me too... and I'm leaving early, woohoo!!! - fur babies to the vet for jabs...

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm on 25mg, double dosing next month if it doesn't work don't care if I get quintuplets!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, it might not be a good plan to up your dose without speaking to your doctor.  Do you ovulate naturally and have been given clomid to boost?


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all ok, I'm hoping to see some BFP soon from you all.

I'm off today and me and DH went into town and bought some nice new undies, bra, nightie and a little something else   Which will be the first time I have every used one of them little toys  

Sail- Good luck with clomid this cycle, I think you should look to up the dosage if it doesn't work, but check with your Dr first.

Janie- Sounds like you had a really good time at CARE, things are moving quickly for you now, I'm jealous, but really pleased for you, I guess that's what happens when you go private. Good luck babe and keep us all posted.

KW33- Have a nice rest of the day, hope you fur babies are good at the vets.

Caddy- sorry about your BFN, glad your examination was ok and some good news. When is you lap booked in for?

Emily- Hope you enjoyed your sweets, you naughty girl   Has the witch turned up yet? Hope not.

Kate- Hope the essay is done now, bad news about having to go to the clinic to get the results, I guess though at least you will be able to discus the results with them and see what the next step will be.

I hope you all have a lovely weekend and the weather gets a bit better, what happened to the summer  

Love Liz X


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm rubbish with personals at the moment, but I just wanted to say   & I hope you all have a good weekend!

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies! 

*Caddy* - Hope u r ok? sorry about the BFN  Stupid ppl not testing for prog!!! Hope to get hubbys SA results soon but not holding my breath now!! lol

*sailaice* - i finally done my essay and posted today - i wrote a load of c**p to be honest but then i dont care as long as i get a score of 40 im not bothered as i will have passed the essay! I have my mind on other things!

*KW33* - have a good weekend 

*janie77* - glad it went well last nite  Well hubby rang the hospital today and they said to ring back between 11.30am and 1pm for any results - so he kept ringing between those times and they kept fobbing him off!! The NHS is so rubbish at times (im allowed to say this coz i work for them!! lol) All we want to know is the results so we can referred to the hospital to start tx!!!

*liz* - u naughty little minx lol - enjoy the toy  Im so jealous!!! lol

Hi *magpie* xxxx

Have a good weekend

Kate xxx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm at work at the moment, very tired!!!  Am still waiting for   to arrive, but feel like it's going to happen tonight.

Sorry I didn't save you any sweets girls, will remember to next time!!

Janie - yes, I'm in Preston.

Hope you are all having a good weekend.  i'm going to try to get on line before I come to work tomorrow night.

Lots of hugs to you all!!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

Sorry haven't been posting been feeling a bit rough since my lap & dye on Thursday.

Results were, everything normal ie. ovaries - no pcos, uterus shape & position, both tubes open, only thing they found was a mild adhesion between my left tube and my bowel.  The surgeon said he has now corrected this but that he didn't think it was something significant in terms of fertility as the tube itself had no blockages. I'm not sure what to think.  

Appt to see consultant is 9 weeks time!!! so I will phone his secretary next week to book a private consultation to get the results properly as I was still a bit out of it when the surgeon was speaking to me.

I haven't had chance to read all your posts yet,  but hope you are all OK. 

Love Kathrynxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Kathryn that's good news that they didn't find any major problems on the lap and dye, it must just be frustrating that they still haven't found a solid reason for not getting pregnant.

AF arrived for me today, I'm quite releived, as I was starting to think that I might have again tested too early, even though it was cd28!!

Am still on nights, but it's pretty quiet tonight for once!!!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Emilycaitlin

Sorry your AF has arrived, sending you lots of love and luck for this cycle.

I still don't know what to think about my lap & dye results, not sure if the mild adhesion means anything. I will find out more when I meet with the cons which I hope will be soon,I will phone his secretary to book appt 2mrw. I have had bad shoulder pains since Thursday which I know is a result of the op.

Fed up today as I was going to Millennium stadium in Cardiff with DH to watch Liverpool v Chelsea.  I still don't feel well enough so he is taking his dad.  I am not good at being poorly as I get sooooo bored.

Hope work has been ok.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u r all ok?

AF came today which i knew it would - im not really bothered by it arriving anymore - saving up for treatment anyway and know now we will never have children naturally so theres no point in being upset when AF does come  So sat in my pj's and a hot water bottle and im going to see what junk food we have!!! lol

Catch up with u all tomorrow

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em and Kate I'm sorry AF has arrived!  

Kate, how much do you need to save for treatment? I am starting to think about saving for treatment and me and DH are going to start selling things on Ebay   When does your DH get test results?

Em I'm really sorry hunni, are you on 100mg next month? If so how come and do you ovulate naturally?

Katy I also got told I had a mild adhesion on 1 tube after my HSG. What are you poorly with and do you feel any better?

Hi Magpie how are you hun?

Janie I have been given clomid to boost so it probably is a good idea I speak to cons I just get really frustrated thats all.

Lil Lizzy! Omg do you mean a   toy??    first time for everything! I thought they were disgusting until I got one for my birthday once  never looked back  

Caddy when are you booked in for your lap hunni?


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Morning all,

Sorry to hear the the witch got you Em and Kate -  

Sailaice - I know how frustrating it is - the amount of time I thought Sod it - I'll take double the dose... but better to speak with cons I think.

Lil Lizzy -      once you get your first one you never look back as Sailaice says - have fun  

I am really starting to lose it now - on cd 32 and still no AF.  I had cramps last night and was convinced it would be here in the morning but nothing as yet and no cramps...  got to wait until Friday to test.  Anyone got any tips on keeping my sanity?

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ermm tips on keeping sanity. Spend all day it bed!!   Thats what I'd do


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

If I had my way I would sleep through the next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Me too! Can't wait till DH is promoted another 2 times (roughly 12 months) I am going to work part time only! Bless he wants me to work in a less stressfull enviroment! and spend more time at home


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

*Sailiace* - how are you feeling at the mo. What did your cons say to you about the mild adhesion, my surgeon said it has now been completely removed during the lap procedure. I haven't gone to work today, feel guilty I haven't had a day off work for over 5 years but my stomach is painful where they cut me and I have an upset stomach from the tablets. Why is your job stressful, what do you do?

*KW33* - how long are your cycles normally?

Hi to everyone else as well. I will be keeping up to date with posts as I am off work.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm an international executive. I deal with businesses all over Europe, translations etc   I bet your belly is hurting you poor love. I hate taking time off too. I'm off for a week at the end of August so we'll see how I like not working then   It will probably fly by as I have loads to do!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, I can imagine that you get really busy in your job.

I also have time off at the end of August but I might cancel to later in the year when DH can be off also.

I am going to phone my cons secretary today to ask for a private appt to get the results of the lap & dye properly, on the nhs I have to wait 9 weeks!!!!

How long have you been ttc?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

About 3 yrs really   at first not as desperately as now. How about u? Are private appointments expensive?


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

My cycles are anything from 26 - 36 days...  so on tenterhooks for 10 days!!! 

Sailaice - you must be very busy and get quite stressed - it will be good for you to have a break and eventually spend more time at home.


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

We have been ttc for 4 years but like you have only really been monitoring things for about 2.  Some months we have a break all together to take our minds off things.

Most of our appts have been private as I have private health care, however some things aren't available on that for fertility so some has been NHS.  We pay about £80 for a consultation but I feel it's worth it as we always see the same cons who I trust and has a really good reputation.  He is based at the hospital in my town so it's convienet also.

KW33 - it must get a bit stressful having a cycle that varies by 10 days, so tempting to keep testing.

Sailaice - I often feel I work to hard and have considered reducing my hours but for some reason I can't go through with it.  What hours do you do, is it 9-5?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Just got into work as had to go and have CD21 bloods done this morning, oh I hope the clomid worked and I ovulated.

How is everyone?

Emily and Kate - so sorry the witch got you both  

Kathryn - I wouldn't worry too much about the mile adhesion - on my last lap the report said I have very marked adhesions on right ovary and around the area from previous surgeries for ovarian cysts and having my appendix out.  I was told that these adhesions should not interefer with conception and would not need any treatment - hope that puts your mind at rest a little.  I don't blame you having the day off - good for you!  

Sailaice - good idea re ebay, I sold loads of junk from our house, old books, cds, dvds etc and made 2000 pounds in 6 months.  Private appointments vary in cost depending on where you go.  We had various tests done at a private fertility clinic earlier this year - bloods, scans, DH sample and saw a consultant and the whole thing cost 350 pounds.  We are now at a new clinic and the private consultation is costing 140.00 and this includes a baseline scan.  I also have private health insurance and have managed to get some things done on that as I am still under the same gynae who has treated me privatley for years for my cyst problems.

Littlelizzy.....you saucy minx   

KW33 am sending you lots of    , I hope the witch stays away.

Hello to Magpie - not heard from you for a while, hope you are ok.

Jane xx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Jane

Thanks for the info about the adhesions.  The surgeon kept saying it was really good news as they didn't find much but for some reason I feel a bit numb about it probably coz we have been ttc for so long. It has given me a bit more hope though as I had convinced myself my tubes were blocked even though I had had a clear HSG  .

Really hope you get good results from the CD 21 test.

I have spoken to work and I  haven't got any appointments in my diary for 2mrw either ( I couldn't remember ) so I will probably go back in on Wed.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I really want to phone consultants now   I work 8am til 4pm so not too bad Mon-Fri.

I cried on the table when they told me my tubes weren't blocked. They told me as soon as they had done HSG. It was emotional. I am definately getting into the ebay swing of things! xx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

I haven't used ebay myself but my DH does quite a bit so I always ask him to list the stuff I want to sell, usually DVD box sets, I'm watching desperate housewives at the mo which DH bought me as I was moaning about being bored.  I missed it when it was on tv.


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Janie - hope the bloods come good and show ovulation for you.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

yes I was very relived to hear that both tubes were clear too.

Kathryn, its only normal to worry about it, especially when you have been ttc for a while - every little bit of information that is given to you seems so significant and then you end up getting in a complete tizz about it all.  I was the same over my FSH and worried non-stop and then I stopped worrying about that and moved onto being hysterical about PCOS, its normal to worry - its what we do!! Am glad you don't have to go back to work until Weds, you deserve a rest.

I was really into ebay and loved it that it was so easy to make some extra cash.  I should get back into really as I have just blown far too much money on a ridiculously expensive holiday    ,

Not sure how long I will have to wait to get my blood results. Will try to be patient, but I always find it so frustrating waiting for results.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm the same it's annoying waiting to hear results and I'm the type of person who is totally pessimistic and get myself into a right state before they get here!

I can't find cons number grrr so couldn't ring on dinner


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - grrrr - I hate that, when you decide you want to get something sorted and then cant find the bl00dy number.


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Cramps have started - gutted.


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry you haven't got the number.  What do you want to speak to the cons about?

KW33 - so sorry   to you


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know btw did I say I loved the new pic?   I am thinking about voluteering at our local RSPCA centre... wish I could get full time work there I went into languages and really I would of been quite happy working with animals  

I want to speak to them about upping clomid dose  

KW33 I am so sorry cramps have started   they might not be what you think though


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I know it's not over til witch shows up but my positivity has now deserted me....


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

It's so hard to be positive when all your usual AF symptons arrive, but I know two people who have recently had BFP's who had all their usual symptons and were convinced AF was on it's way, I try and remember this as every month I anaylse my feelings.

Thinking of you, take care xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - the picture is dreadful, its the only one I had of myself on my PC - I took it myself when we got a new digital camera   .  Have you had any monitoring whilst on Clomid?  Shouldn't a day 21 blood test give you an idea if its working?

KW33 -


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't think a CD21 would show much because I ovulate anyway I thought maybe a follicle scan would? I have found the number now  

KW33     heres some positive energy babe, Katy is right and I know lots of people like that


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks girls for the  

The frantic knicker checking has begun!!!!!!!!!!!!!! soryy - tmi!!!   

So the clomid you are on is to boost?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, follicle scanning should tell you more.  Glad you found the number - let us know if you get anything sorted.  Good luck


Aaaahhh the dreaded knicker watch - nightmare


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

I did have cd 21 tests while on clomid to see what effect it had as I was only on 25mg, as the results were strong the cons said there would be no need to increase the dose.

I only did 3 months clomid and think I am going to ask my cons for another 3months, seems silly not to, just in case it helps and before we start expensive tx.

Sailaice, is your cons at a fertility clinic or a normal hospital?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm having cd21 bloods too whilst on Clomid.

Kathryn - you have nothing to lose by asking to try it again for another 3 months.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone. 

KW33 - fingers crossed for you!

Sorry I'm just on quickly (as i always seem to be these days!).  Spent yesterday evening in floods of tears as I found out that 3 people I know over the weekend are pregnant.  I'm really struggling at the minute, and not coping well with it all at work.  Just don't know what to do.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emilycaitlin....... , I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better - I know how hard it is when you hear of someone else's happy news.  It must be very difficult at work given what you do for a living.  Am sending you loads of hugs and I hope you feel a bit better soon - am thinking about you xx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Emilycaitlin

So sorry you feel down, it's so hard when you hear other people are pregnant it is like a physical pain.  

Take some time for yourself and treat yourself to something nice.

What job do you do?

xxx Kathryn


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Girlie's, we need some                                

We all need cheering up so am sending you all some               

and some                    

Jane xx

PS - cant you tell I'm bored at work


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Em! I am thinking about you too babe! I've pm'd you.  

Janie where do you work?


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Your right!!! Thanks for all the positive vibes Janie.

       

Sending you all lots of love and support xxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, I do trademark legal work - its a bit complicated to explain but basically I prepare loads of legal documents and go to court a lot to give evidence in trademark cases.

Hope we all feel better now after all the hugs and positive vibes


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have blown everyone some bubbles


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls i would ask how are u all but u all sound so down! Hugs to all     

*Sailaice* - we need to save around £4500 for ICSI but if i am ok to egg share it will be £2500 which still seems so much money!

*Emilycaitlin* - hope u r ok hun? Really worried about u xxxx

Well my beloved car goes in tomorrow to have a brand new side of a car put on after last yr when i got hit by an uninsured driver so im dreading as to what hire car i will get!!!

Speak soon

Kate xxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Kate, thanks for the hugs - I think we all need cheering up today  

Sounds nasty with your car -p hope it all gets sorted - hope you didn't get hurt when the idiot uninsured driver carashed into you.  How does that work if someone crashes into you and they have no insurnace?  Who pays for the damage??

It is a lot of money to save, but hopefully will be worth every penny xx

Sailaice - thanks for the bubbles - I've blown some to everyone too.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I haven't got any new bubbles   stil on 148!

That is a lot of money Kate, can't you get it on IVF? Haven't you got some stuff you can sell on ebay?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I blew them ages ago when I did everyones - don't know how many you had then.  Anyway have just blown some more in your direction


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

I blew you all some bubbles a while ago as well.

I have been trying to put a ticker to track my cycle on here. I have been to ticker.com and have completed one but how do I add it to my profile. I've been trying and it's not working, god knows what I have changed as kept trying different things.[br]: 14/08/06, 16:04oh no what have I done, my sig is now all funny     

Sig seems ok now


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kathryn - heres the link to get a ticker

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45976.0.html

I really struggled with mine at first but then I realised that I had too many characters in my signature. Let me know if you cant suss it out and I'll try and help.


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Janie & Jenny, it worked


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

yay...glad it worked [br]: 14/08/06, 16:42Am logging off now girls - hope you all have a nice evening


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Finger crossed for your testing Jenny.

How long is your cycle usually?


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

I really hope this month will be the one for you

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls!

Wow millions of posts to catch up on.

Kate - rubbish about AF. I know what you mean in that I am more than used to it, but I still get a bit upset.  Hope you get you car sorted ok and don't end up with a three wheeler or anything! 

Wishing everyone loads of luck for this month.    Good luck to Jenny for testing in two days time. Scary!

Love Caddy x


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh my God, you girls could talk for England.

I've been busy at work and can't get on to FF whilst there as I have a very nosey team and want to keep TTC quite.

Sorry to hear the witch has turned up for a couple of you, sending you big   

Jenny- good luck for testing in a couple of days.

To everyone else- hope you are all well and haven't got the sack for too much chatting on the internet  

Sorry its short, but gotta get back to my new toy- only joking  

Love & luck

Liz


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Kathryn - I'm a midwife!  Best job to do when ttc!!!(not!)

Thanks for all your hugs and concerns.  I'm sure I'll be fine soon, just having one of those down weeks.  It didn't help that I had to go and see a friend with a 7 week old baby today aswell!

I think I just need a holiday.  Haven't had a break from work since early May, and not got another until October.!!!

Sorry about AF Kate. 

I'd better get the washing sorted now, so I'll see you all tomorrow. I'm working 8-830pm, but will try and get on at some stage.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

I've just got some really cheap pregnancy tests, pre-seed and clearblue pregnacare from access the diagnostics on the internet!!

You should have a look xx

How is everyone today?

Sailaxxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Morning

Feeling much better today, stomach isn't as painful so I will definitely go back to work tomorrow.

Sailaice - I don't know much about this pre-seed what is it?

Emilycatilin - Hope you are managing to feel a bit better today.  I think having a holiday booked always helps gives you something to focus on, have you booked anything for October yet?  I didn't realise you were a midwife, that must be very difficult in your situation.

Hi to Janie,Jenny, Kate, Little Lizzy, Caddy & KW33.  ( sorry if I have missed anyone )


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Pre-seed is a sperm friendly lubricant and can help take the    to their destination. Esp good for people with little ewcm


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Hope everyone is OK today. 

Sailaice - I used the same company from all my tests - they are really cheap aren't they?

Jenny - buckets of luck for testing - is it today or tomorrow?

Kathryn - I'm glad your feeling a little better

Emily - get yourself a little holiday booked if you can the change of scene will do you good - thats a long shift your on today - hope you don't have to work too hard.

Hello to Caddy, Littlelizzy, Lizzy, Magpie, Kate and anyone I've forgotten.

Jane xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hey all,

I am towards the end of my 2ww now. Af is due on Saturday and I think its on its way. We had a discussion this morning and have decided that we will go for IUI again before too long. I think realistically it will be Jan/Feb, but we could do Oct/Nov but I don't want to do another tx while Mum is living with us - it just puts too much added strain on to it all. So I'm hoping that she will be moved out by the new year (mind you I said that last year!)

I hope you are all well,

Liz
x

P.s good luck for testing on Wednesday Jenny.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

[fly]Good Luck for testing!    Jenny and Magpie for Saturday   [/fly]


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz - Not "seen" you for ages.  My AF is due on Saturday too - don't feel very positive at the moment - had a major spot break out and had a headache for 2 days which is usually a good indicator that the witch is on her way.
If you have to wait until the New Year for your next IUI,  Jan/Feb will be here though before you know it - I cant believe its only four months till Christmas!!  Hope you are OK and the wicked witch stays away for you


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't believe its only 4 mths! I am starting christmas shopping soon!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I know - where has this year gone


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi ladies - hope you are all okay.  Am now on cd33 and no af...??    not too sure what is going on?!?

Good luck Jenny and Magpie.  

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

When are you are you testing KW33?? 

Time is flying too fast!! Can't wait for pre-seed to arrive!   I'm not being filthy I'm just excited about upping my chances!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies 

*janie77* - my car was on the drive for ages and this person reversed into the side of it and drove off - luckily hubby got the reg number and i reported it to the police who then found out he was uninsured and no MOT! So i have had to claim for the work through my own insurance - the bloke goes to court on thursday and if he is found guilty then my insurance company can claim for the repairs back!

*Sailaice* - we cant get tx on the NHS here and IVF wont work for us! Im really thinking about selling my wedding dress!!!

*Caddy* - i know - stupid AF!!! How r u hun!! Well i got my hire car its a 2006 reg Corsa so i had a Corsa before i got my focus so its ok although i havnt driven it yet!!! Im so scared!!!!! lol

Hello to everyone else and hope u r ok?!!!

Kate xxxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

KW33 - when are you planning to test?  How long are your cycles usually?  Am sending you lots of        

Kate - glad your hire car is OK.  Cant believe that someone would do that to your car and then drive off - some people are just  .  I hope he gets found guilty tomorrow!!!

Sailaice - have you used pre-seed before?  I was thinking about getting it too - I'll try pretty much anything!!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi - cycles can be anything from 26 days to 33 days...  will test on Friday if no AF by then...  Got cramps again now though?!?!?

Sailaice - let me know what the pre seed is like as i have been thinking about getting some?

x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

KW33 - I really hope AF isn't coming - is this the longest you have ever gone?


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't know ........ All this filthy talk........ It is making me blush .......  Glad to see we are all fully focused on the task in hand!!!

Kate - hope you are zooming round in your Corsa, burning some rubber!

Magpie and KW33 - good luck for testing!

Hi to Kathryn - hope you are taking it easy.

Hi to Jane, Littlelizzy, Emily and pre-seed queen, Sailace!!!!!!

Love Caddy x


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

*KW33* - still wishing you loads of luck for Friday.
*
Sailiace * - thanks for the info on pre-seed. *Caddy*- I'm like you will try anything

*Kate * - why can't you get nhs treatment where you are? Hope driving the car is ok.

*Janie * - How are you today?

I just had a phone call from one of my work colleagues husbands to say she has had a baby today, a boy which is what she wanted as she already had dd. I am pleased for her but everything seems to be so easy for her, she even planned the pregnancy down to the month she wanted the baby to be in so it would be better when the baby started school!!!! Why is it that easy for some??

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am not the pre-seed queen     erm...tell you what it's like? Are you sure??   

KW33 maybe   isn't coming!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - how much did it cost?


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Had a lovely holiday in Lake Garda. Can't believe how much you lot have been gossiping since I've been away. Impossible to catch up with it all, but am I right in thinking still no BFP's?

AF arrived for me today, 2 days early. At least I didn't have the usual agony of wondering whether it would come or not. Very disappointed as I was really hoping the clomid would work. Have had terrible AF pains, DH was so sweet and bought me a herbal heat pack that you put in the microwave. It worked really well.

My boxer has had an op on her gums today, which were growing over her teeth. We are picking her up at 17:30, bet she will feel sorry for herself.

Will try and write some personals when I've had time to catch up with all your news.

Love Emma x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry AF arrived Emma!   hope your puppy dog is ok too  

Pre-seed was either above or below £10 around that mark and I got 5 pg tests and some pregnacare I spent about £19


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Only time I have gone beyond 33 days was when I was pregnant - sending me  

That's a good price for all that Sailiaice... where was it you got them from again?

Sorry AF got you Emma   and that puppy dog feels better later.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

OMG KW33, you must be going  .  I have got everything crossed for you xx

Kathryn - I'm fine thanks, just mega busy at work, which is probably a good thing as it tends to take your mind off the 2ww.  I do feel as thought the witch may be on her way - shes due on Fri/Sat and have already got a major outbreak of spots and a serious craving for sweet sticky cake    Am trying to be as up beat as possible though.  I know what you mean about your friends baby - my best friend is a teacher and managed to plan both of her pregnancies so the births would be around the summer holidays, some people are just so lucky.

Sailaice - that is a good price, I love a bargain!!

Emma - sending you some  , am so sorry the witch got you and I hope you dog is OK.  That was nice of your DH to get you a heat pack.

Anyway better get on with some work otherwise I will end up being here all night xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Going completely                       

Update tomorrow - have a good evening everyone.

x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Right, I'm off home now had a mega stressful day.  Catch up with you all tomorrow.  Good luck to all who are testing   

 xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Caddy* - i finally drove the corsa and i dont like it!! I had to get a pillow to sit on coz the seat doesnt go up or down like in my focus!!

*katyloulou* - no we dont any tx on the NHS here which is rubbish as i work for the NHS!!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

*Kate * - Maybe I was naive but I thought everyone was entitled to one free TX on the NHS. Thats so unfair

*KW33* - sending you lots of    

*Sailaice* - Thanks for the info on that site I ordered some Wellwoman tablets and some tests.

*Janie * - Hope 2mrw isn't too stressful in work.

*Emilycaitlin* - Hope your feeling better

*Emma* - glad you enjoyed your hols. Sorry Af arrived, hope the pains are getting better. Hows the dog?

Hi to *Magpie* & *Littlelizzy* ( hope I haven't forgotten anyone )

I have booked a private consultation now to get the results of the lap test properly, will be on 6th of Sept as cons is on holiday, still better than the 19th Oct date given to me by NHS.
Me and DH are going to go out for a nice meal on weekend to decide our options from here...


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

katyloulou - i also thought that as well but apparently not! for me to get free tx here i would have to be 36 yrs old, non smoker, correct BMI and have no previous children. I am half of these and as im only 26 i refuse to wait 10 yrs!

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've just got home from a nightmare of a shift, spent all day in theatre, and trying to catch up with everything.  I'm doing the same again tomorrow, so I think it'll be Thursday when I really get a chance to see what you've all been up to!

Hope everyone's ok,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

It's not fair I can't chat to you girls during the day, I miss out on all the fun  

Well I am getting AF pains now, I am due on Friday/Saturday. Still waiting for my appointment at the hospital, I'm going to call them tomorrow as it has been nearly 4 weeks since I went to the Dr's. I'm going to the hospital tomorrow after work to start the stop smoking programme, I'm really hoping it works, I don't give up until week 3.

EmilyCaitlin- you are working too hard, have you got some time off soon?

Kate- That is so bad about getting TX, it may change in the near future, fingers crossed for you hun.

Katy- Good luck for your appointment on the 6th Sept, not too long now.

Janie-& Liz I think we are all due for AF at the same time, lets be positive and say we will all be due about the same time      

KW33- Good luck for testing babe, we need to have a  

Sail- I got some pre-seed - I thought it was good, DH didn't notice, he just thought I was up for   (if you know what I mean)

Caddy- Hope you are ok.

Love & dust Liz


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies and fellow preseeders  

I am so tired!! I hate the fact winter is blatantly setting in   KW33 how are you this morning??  

Is everyone else exhausted or am I just being lazy?


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Morning all,

Hope everyone is doing okay?  

Sailaice - I know what you mean I'm tired an cold all the time - and it's August!!!!!!!  

Day 34 now and no AF as yet... still getting cramps on and off some quite painful.  I have 2 tests in my house and it is now killing me not to use them!!!!  Help!!!

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Why don't you just test hun? <---took me ages to write that   if you test at least you won't be going  

It is August yet autumn has kicked in! what is going on??


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't test as DF is away and promised I wouldn't do it without him...  he's back Friday night!!!!

I know... maybe we'll get a late summer like last year?  I'm off to Cyprus at the beginning of September so at least I should get some sun there!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I vaguely remember it being sunny through to october last year but I'm worried we have had the summer in July with that heat wave....   I can't cope if we haven't any more sun in store!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I know - and I really hate the winter!!!  Wish I could hibernate!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I could hibernate quite easily     lots of munchies on bedside cabinet and my dvd collection! Oh plenty of sunny delight would be great my cats would warm me up and I'd never have to turn heating on we'd be all wrapped up together!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Sailaice and KW33 - can I join in with the hibernation plan??  Sounds like an excellent idea  

Littlelizzy - yes you me and liz are all due AF around the same time     .  Good luck with the stopping smoking plan.

KW33 - still no sign of AF then?   Thats good     for Friday

Kate - thats bad news regarding your treatment - I too thought that everyone was entitled to one free go, thats really rotten for you.  Hows the car?

Hope everyone is ok - sorry I haven't done personals for everybody, have a got to dash as got a meeting now - catch up with you all later xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know yea that is really rotten luck about treatment Kate just re-read posts! How long do you think it will take you to save?


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Good morning everyone!

I know what you mean about the weather. It was lovely in Italy and now it feels like autumn! I thought we would be coming home to another heat wave. There is a glimmer of sun this morning, I bet it will get better next week when I'm back at work.

Jess my boxer looked even sadder than usual when we picked her up from the vets. She was still sleepy from the anaesthetic and her gums looked really sore. This morning she seems a bit more cheerful and is definatley enjoying her soft diet of salmon, mince and tuna (not all together!) She has got painkillers and antibiotics and is seeing the vet again next Tuesday for her post op check up.

Anyway better go as DH has just made the breakfast.

Love Emma x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

salmon can I come and live with you Emma!!     I love salmon!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emma, am glad your boxer is getting better


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Me too I hate it when pets are sick they are just like kids but worse but they can't tell you where it hurts and I always feel terrible for them


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks guys! She is definatley on the mend.

Kate- Shame you can't get treatment free, I thought from April this year everyone was entitled to one free go.

Sailace- I think Jess eats better than us!! Hope the pre-seed works for you. It's about time we had a BFP on here to keep us all motivated.

KW33- I really hope it's a BFP for you. I definately wouldn't be able to hold out until Friday.

Janie, Little lizzy and Liz- Really hope the   stays away.

Emilycaitlin- You sound like you are rushed off your feet. I remember what that's like as I used to work on the paediatric wards at Southampton General. Now I'm a health visitor life is much more relaxed, weekends off, mon-fri 9-5pm. Have you ever thought of doing health visiting?

Hello to everyone else& good luck this month.

Emma x x x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Do any of you girls know much about cd21 blood tests?

I just got my result back and its 45.5 - I think this means that I ovulated, but my cons is on holiday and the secretary wasn't too sure.  My last bloods were borderline at 29 and I think I read on here somewhere that anything over 40 is good.  Not sure if any of you know the answer,  but I'm pleased its a higher number than last time.


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi all,

I have to hold out as i promised but the fact that there are tests in the drawer is killing me - good job I'm at work!!!  

Emma - glad puppy is getting better - plenty of TLC and spoiling me thinks!!!

Janie - I'm pretty sure that anything over 40 means ovulation!!!  Yay!!!

Everyone else - hope everything is okay with you.

x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

KW33 - Friday will be here before you know it, what time is hubby back, hope its early and you don't have to wait until late in the evening.  It's a nightmare when the tests are in the house, its so tempting to do it - try and stay away from them if you can 

Am happy with the cd21 result - hurrah, at last I have ovulated, I am a happy bunny


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am glad you have ovulated Janie    did you get plenty of   in?

KW33 only 2 more sleeps and you can test!!  

Emma I am packing my bags and moving in with you! Jess can move in my house


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls i have finally got on the computer!!

*emilycaitlin* - sorry work is so pants for u lately - please get a catch up with us tomorrow - im worried about u xx

*littlelizzy* - keep trying the hospital hun.

*Sailaice* - its not just u i feel so tired all the time but i put it down to working and having to study loads! I am thinking it will take a yr to save for tx but as we can pay for it as we go along then looking to start tx in around april/may time next yr so i can cope with that!

*janie77* - hope the blood results are good? I am a student nurse and can take bloods but dont really understand results!! The car is ok i guess! Im still trying to get use to the biting point!!

*emma.b* - it feels like i havnt spoken to u in ages! Hope your dog is ok? Mine is still as daft as a brush!! lol Where did u hear that everyone was entitled to one free tx from april? I would love to know as i would fight for this - im considering sending my stories to the local papers and that - could be worth a go!!

Hello to everyone else xxxxx

Kate xxx​


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Janie - he's not back til about 9pm!!!     Good news about the ovulation - like Sailaice said did you get lots of    Thanks for the   seriously needed tonight!!!

Sailaice - 2 days, 8 hours and 13 minutes - not that I'm counting!!!  

Weather has cheered up here and we have some sun!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh no - its bad enough that you have to wait until Friday - but 9pm, don't think I would be able to cope with the wait    Not surprised that you are counting the days!!

Yes, its a wonderful feeling knowing that eventually I ovulated - we did get plenty of   on all of the right days, am trying to stay positive but if I'm honest I don't believe that I'm that lucky that it will work on the first round of clomid, plus have got serious signs that AF is coming, face full of spots, very bad bloating and headaches, I guess I'll know one way or the other in a couple of days.

Kate, I'm pretty sure I read something in the paper about the rules for IVF on the NHS changing in April.  I'll see if I still have the paper as I think it was pretty recently and I have massive pile of papers at home ready for recycling - if I find anything I'll let you know.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How long is left till you test Janie?   

KW33 the countdown has begun     hopefully he might get a flyer and come home early!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - my cycles have become a day shorter every month for the last 6 months, last month was only 25 days, so if I loose another day this time round then AF should arrive tomorrow.  If she doesn't come (please let her stay away!!) then I was planning on testing on Saturday - being realistic though I don't think I'll get that far, but who can tell, am trying stay up beat about it, but its driving me


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Counting every second - never been such a clock watcher before!!!

Don't despair Janie - when I got pregnant before - sadly m/c - I had severe cramps, spots and bloating - ie everything I expect with AF and it just never came.  Got everything crossed that the witch stays away especially as you   at the right time and did ov.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

KW33 - your right, I will try to stay positive  

[br]: 16/08/06, 16:14Sailaice - do you manage to get hold of your cons? Were you going to try and get some follicle tracking and get your Clomid dose increased?


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Jane - your prog result was really good. Anything over 30 is ok, but over 40 is what they prefer, so you look like you may be onto a winner this month. Fingers crossed.  

Kate - I read something about every cuople to be offered one free cycle, now I come to think about it. I might have a look on the BBC news website, as they have all the reports in their archives. Will let you know if I find anything.

Me on CD42!!!!!!!!!!!! Longest ever and still BFN. Think this must be an anovulatory cyle. Oh great! Would have helped if they had tested my prog levels as they were supposed to. Got my lap on the 24th so that might shed some light. It is all very frustrating and depressing. 

Hope you girlies are having a better day than me! Been sunny here today, but rain foreacst for the next few days.  Good old blighty!

Love Caddy x


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Janie - that's the way... lots of      heading your way!!!

Caddy - CD42 - what a nightmare....    do you get the blood test every month then as i was only offered when I started clomid?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Caddy - thats a nightmare for you.....42 days, you deserve a medal!!!

I also think I read something about the free go on the NHS and have been trying to find it on the daily mail website all afternoon - Kate, I cant find the actual article that I recently read but here are a couple of links which mention the free NHS go:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/thehealthnews.html?in_article_id=299138&in_page_id=1797

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=193797&in_page_id=1770

Not sure if this is any help to you, but I'll keep looking and see if I can come up with anything else. Caddy, good idea to check the BBC news site

KW33 - I have been having the cd21 blood test now since April, my gynae is now doing it for me - I have had to pay for a couple of the tests but my insurance covered some of them. The ones I paid for were about 40 quid. But I have since found out that my GP would have done them. Why don't you ask you GP about it, he may well do it for you and then it wont cost you anything - its worth a try.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

When I was on Clomid back on 2002!!!!!!!, I did not get any follow up tests, scans or anything. It was appalling and that was my local hospital "subfertility" (what a nice term!) clinic. I would never go back there in a million years.

The last two prog tests (or one and a non test as it turned out) have been requested my con who I am lucky enough to see privately. I think I will have to have it repeated after my lap once my body has recovered.

I had prog test before being given Clomid and they said it was ok, but like I said they were hopeless, so that was not necessarily the case. I am surprised you did not have them done before.

Oh well. I really hope it works for KW33. You are very strong not testing.  

Love Caddy x[br]: 16/08/06, 16:38Me again!

Kate -I have just looked on the BBC news website and they have details of the one free go of IVF for women under 40 (except if they are Reading fans ).
I would do a link thing, but am technically completely incompetent, so if you go into the site then put in "free ivf" in the search bit, the relevant articles will come up. Hope that is of some use.

Love Caddy x


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Every one,

I am back after a short break, i´m on day 6 of my 2ww, due to test 25 Aug.
This is my second IVF and because last time the eggs were grade A and even the frozen ones were Grade A and still no result, they have decided to put 3 back in this time, I thought it was worth the risk and just get on with it. God help me if all 3 cling on in there, although she doubts that very much.
I am very positive this time, alot more relaxed and cheerful, i know i have just got to keep trying until i am successful.
Having plenty of time off from work because when i am there i work too hard and i am constantly on my feet so thats not so good, it´s worked out well because my husband is away tomorrow and my sister in law has come out today, so i can dine out and totally chill out.

Good luck every one else, is any one else testing the same day?

Sarah
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Janie and caddy thankyou so much - the news articles were excellant and have saved them to print off! Caddy - i will just have to give up being a Reading fan then!! lol

Hope everyone else is ok?

Kate xx​


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry every one, wrong site !!!!

Sarah
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Sarah! Its ok      

I rang the cons Janie and she said "appointments are scarce, you have to give it turn to work!"   tried pre-seed tonight   v.weird   but I'll give anything a shot  

Kate hope you get somewhere with some free treatment! don't be fobbed off babe  

Caddy long cycles are a mare   I had a 50+ one before but I was very stressed out!

KW33 not long now! 

Where Emma and Lizzy??


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all!!

At last I will have some time tomorrow to catch up a bit ( I hope!!)

Have spent ANOTHER day in theatre, but it's actually helping me at the mo, as I'm assisting the surgeon, so I don't have any direct patient contact or contact with the baby, so I can distance myself a bit.

KW33 - I don't know how you are coping!!  I just wouldn't have the willpower to wait!

I'll do lots of personals tomorrow, see you all soon xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning my TTC partners in crime!!

Any BFP's yet?? somebody somewhere must be brewing one up we haven't had one in ages  

How is everyone today? did anyone see Magpie yesterday?


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Morning all

CD 35 now!!!!!!!!!!      And still nothing!!  Only 1 day 12 hours and 34 minutes to go - stared at the tests last night but DF managed to talk me out of it - he really wants to there when I test. Grrr....  

Kate - hope the free teratment information really helps you - so unfair otherwise!!

Janie - Seeing what happens between now and tomorrow night but if the    shows her face then I will speak to cons about more 21 day tests.

Hope everyone else is okay - bear with me as I ramble on in terror today!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning girls

KW33 -      not long to wait now, got everything crossed for you  

Sailaice - good luck with the  , lets hope the pre-seed helps the   on their journey!!!

Emily - you have been working too hard - are you off today?, hope all is ok with you  

Hi to Caddy, Kate, Liz, Littlelizzy, Lizzy, emma and anyone I have forgotten xx


    for everyone


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

KW33 can't you do a sneaky test I'm going   here because I can't stand it!!

Janie I am getting all excited about this month!! Thinking because I am doing something different it might work! Praying frantically I won't get let down!  

Can't believe it's Friday tomorrow!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - it can only help.  How long are your cycles usually?  Shouldn't you be ovulating soon? 

I'm glad its Friday tomorrow - have booked the day off, just so I can get on top of my housework and then be able to enjoy the weekend without stressing over the huge pile of ironing!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Last months was 32 month before 30 so we'll see. I am going to use pre-seed from about CD 12 to CD 16 so hopefully we should get somewhere!

I have got an horrendous amount of stuff to get done at w/end! I need to start getting organized. I'm not painting the kitchen for another week .5 but it's like challenge Anneka I want all kitchen cupboards re-organizing and everything!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck sailaice, sounds like you are doing all the right things, got everything crossed for you honey.

Sounds as though you'll be having a busy time this weekend!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I will be! Does anyone know how to clean vertical blinds? My friend said bung em in a pillow case and put in washer but I'm apprehensive...


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

What are they made of?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Janie!!!  

Erm I don't know..  I am daft but I don't just normal cream blinds...


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

are they some sort of fabric?  My mum cleans hers in the bath!!  I know is sounds strange but she reckons its the best way!!  She just puts some soap powder in the bath and then leaves the blinds in for a while then gives them a rinse and hangs them on the washing line.  The when they are still slightly damp she hangs them back at the window, she says if you re-hang them while they are still slightly damp, any creases will drop out.  Sounds like a weird way to do it if you ask me but my mum swears by it.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I will do that too then!   busy busy weekend for me


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sailaice - DF would kill me and I just wouldn't be able to keep it to muyself either way!!!  sorry to put you through this - if it helps i lost the plot yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!    I think you are right to be excited - trying something different always gives you that little bit of extra boost and hope.  Good luck with the blinds - hope they don't shrink!!!

Janie - how you coping honey...?

   for everyone!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I thought I was going to have plenty of time today, but the server went down, and has onlyjust come back on, and I've to go out in 5 mins!!!!

I'll be back on tonight, am off to the Trafford Centre, but back on 12hr shift again tmorrow!!!

KW33 - It's driving me crazy too!!!!!!!

sailaice, janie, kate, Liz, Kathryn, Magpie, caddy, and everyone else, hope you have a good day


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a good day at the Trafford centre Em!! Wish I was going!

Not long now KW33!! can't you DH come home early!?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh forgot to add, don't use really hot water other wise they will shrink!!!  well done KW33 for pointing that out   

KW33 - I am coping so far, I hate this time of the month when its all you can think about, am trying to stay positive, mostly for DH really as he is very upbeat this month, but to be honest I do think AF is on her way, got all the signs....I guess its out of my hands now either way and what will be will be, but been here so many times as we all have and it is so hard sometimes.

Emily, have fun at the trafford centre, your a lot braver than me, I hate it there, I always get lost on the way home, for some reason I can never get out the way I went in and then up is a tizz because I'm lost


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hate getting lost or traffic I get in a right tizzy too!!

I know how you feel girls     hope this is your month     remember AF signs can turn into something else


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Janie - Sailaice is right and all we can do now is stay positive - hard to do as my cramps have just come back!!!

Emily - have fun shopping... come and let us know if you got anything good!!!


Sailaice - I have asked him to get back ASAP!!!     but he thinks the earliest will be 8.30...


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

am or pm Arghhhhh you must be going


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

PM!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jesus Christ!! whats his work number I'm ringing him now


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Me too!!!! KW33 - you deserve a medal!!!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Gritting my teeth now ladies!!!! 1 day 7 hours and 56 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

You are so strong not to test, not sure I could resist.


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I know DF would be very, very  

Believe me when we talk on the phone I ensure that he knows what I - and you guys!!!   - are going through!!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh can't he give in?? Don't you have 3g on your phone he can be on video link when you do it!!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

- unfortunately he wont and I don't!!!

Hope my internet connections is sorted by tomorrow so that I can let you ladies know the outcome!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!! lol u lot natter for England and Wales and Scotland!!

I cant keep up - so hope everyone is ok and not working too hard?!!

Im off today and also tomorrow have a tutorial!!

Take care

Kate xx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

KW33, you are so good! I could never hold out that long - I don't know how you've managed!     For testing.

How are you Janie? Are you going to test?

Sailaice, sound like you have a busy weekend ahead - try not to over do it though!

We have a quiet weekend planned. Its the first time that we will be at home with no socials booked and without my mum (she is away for the weekend) for probably about a year - so we are really looking forward to it! 

I did a test this morning - BFN. I'm not surprised at all. Did I mention that we have decided to start IUI again at some point? Well it all depends when Mum moves out. So it will probably be in the new year.

Wish me luck girls - I'm off to have the rest of my root canal work done     at the dentist in an hours time. AM NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO IT!

Hi to everyone else!

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes you said you would be going for another IUI good luck! Have you tried booking anything hun?     I'm sorry about the BFN!!  

Hi Kate


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Sailaice,

No we haven't booked anything yet. We have a lot of holidays coming up so it limits us to when we can do it. And also I would rather do it when Mum has moved out, so it kind of depends on that really.

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Kate & Liz.

Liz, sorry about the BFN [br]: 17/08/06, 14:03I'm off soon, but will check back later.

       to all xxxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Liz - Sorry about the BFN honey    

How is everyones day goign - IT'S FRIDAY TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hey guys

I have just come back from the dentist.   It was supposed to be the final part of my root canal treatment, but she ran out of time  (its taken over two and a half hours so far!!) so she had to put another temporary filling on, so I have to go back and have a permanent one done next week. Its going to cost me a fortune by the end of it!   I have a right ol' head ache for straining my mouth open for so long too - moan, moan, moan!

Yup its FRIDAY tomoz!! I'm going to have a day of gardening, mowing the lawn etc and if a shower comes I've got some peppers to pot on in the greenhouse. Wow I sound sooooo rock and roll!

Thank you all for listening too me witter on!

Liz
x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Liz - sorry about your BFN. Well rubbish. And as for all the dental treatment!  How completely awful. You deserve an extremely large glass of wine! It is the only remedy!

KW33 - keeping everything crossed for you.   I would have easily given in by now.

Sailace - sending you some positively slippery   vibes for this month!!!  

Hiya, Kate. Hope you having a good day off. Been quite nice here, this afternoon. (Cue for it to start raining!)

Big HELLOS to all you other girlies.

Me on CD43!!!!!!! However, feeling a lot less bloated and full of energy today. Mental. 

Love Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Janie - I always park in the underground bit and come in by selfridges, look for Jane Norman for the way out!!

KW33 - I was very good, bought a skirt for £4 in the Zara sale for DD.  There was a brilliant 70%off sale in Monsoon, but most things size6-8 (which I am not!!! )  Where is your dh?  Can you not get to him and do the test then?

Caddy - CD43!  You must be going mad!!

Magpie - Sorry about your bfn.  Hope your mouth (and your bank balance) are soon better!

Kate - Whatever is nurse training coming to!!? Day's off?  In my day.......... 

sailaice - How's the pre-seed going?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls!!

*liz* - good luck with the IUI and sorry its a BFN this month.

hi *sailaice* and *janie* xx

hi *caddy* hun how r u? I am ok thanks 

*Emilycaitlin* - lol i get so many study days its unbelievable!!! I cut my thumb open today and nearly fainted! I rang my hubby in a panic and thought i needed stitches but i am ok now!! Hope u r ok?

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

Wow Magpie love the new pic! Check you out working the white suit! Are you a keen gardener Magpie? If so what can you plant in August?

KW33 today is the day    

Kate how is the finger  I'm still thinking about the midwifery course btw when DH gets promoted I think that will be the time!

Em How you doing hunni??  I didn't understand your pm the other day 

Caddy CD 43 what is going on with your cycle??

Janie how are you? Any symptoms!? 

Where are LilLizzy and Emmab?


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

Sorry I haven't had time to post the last couple of days.

Will catcg up on the weekend.

KW33 - Goodluck for testing    

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Morning everyone,

No AF as yet and as you say Sailaice today is the day - I can't believe that it is cd36!!!  Not long to go now until testing... 12 hours and 30 minutes...       

Kate - poor you - how is the thumb now?  

Caddy - what an absolute nightmare for you - you must be wondering waht on earth is going on?!?!?  

Liz - the dentist sucks anyway without the knowledge that you are going to break the bank in the process!!!

Janie - how you doing hun...?

Emilycaitlin - I hate that - you hit the sales and the only things left would only ever fit Posh!!!    

Thanks Katyloulou

I'd like to thank all you ladies for keeping sane this last week or so...  you have saved me from losing it completely   

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Not long now! I have everything crossed for you KW33! Is this the longest cycle you have had??

Hi Katyloulou speak to you over weekend!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

The only time I ever got to cd 36 before was when I got my beautiful BFP!!!!  Swinging between being very excited and terrified!!!!!

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope it's a BFP KW33!!       I bet you can't wait for DH to get here!!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

- counting the seconds now!!! 

How is the pre seed going?  Are you getting on with it okay? 

Where is everyone else today?

x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning girlies,

     KW33 - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!

Blimey Caddy - your cycle has gone  , I really wouldn't know what to suggest. Have you been to the GP?

How's your injury Kate?

Sailaice - glad you like the pic, I should explain. It was taken on Copacabana beach in Rio on News years eve & everyone wears white & throws lilies in the sea for the Goddess Iemenja. Oh it was FAB! Oh and by the way i am here for all your gardening questions! I did a two year course in horticulture. What kind of thing is it that you want to plant?

Hi Janie, Emily, Kathryn and everybody else.

Liz
x

Oh BTW my AF turned up today - no suprise there then!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Horticulture!!! Wowee well I'm looking to make my borders look more attractive. They currently contain zilch.   I like shrubs, daffodowndillys and snowdrops a lot I don't know anything else  I want something that doesn't require too much attention. I'm sorry AF arrived hun  Have you tried getting some pre-seed and are you taking your vits?

I tried the pre-seed   very weird  I am going to use the rest of it on CD13- CD17. I'm taking clearblue pregnacare this month too. xx[br]: 18/08/06, 10:50http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62489.msg868095.html#msg868095

Check that out


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I will log on tonight and tell you all the result.

Magpie - sorry that the witch showed up - sending you tons of   and  

Sailaice - wondering what very wierd could mean - but don't elaborate!!!!    hopefully with the new supplements it will make all the difference!!   

Hi to everyone else - very quiet today - is this because it's FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It is quite on here everyone must be  

Please log on tonight! I will log on at 9pm! alternatively my mobile number is 0772 583 4188 if you want to text me the result!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Happy to text you Sailaice... will also be logging on briefly.  Should get a text between 9 and 9.30 is that ok with you?

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks hun - I am really terrified now!!!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Good luck, KW33!!!!    

Just a quickie to wish everyone a good weekend (even though the weather forecast is ATROCIOUS! ).

Me CD44!!!!! Even more mentalist.

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls - sorry i havnt been about today - i didnt sleep too well last nite and then had counselling and a tutorial today - got in at 2pm and fell asleep!!

*Sailaice* - my thumb is ok now although is still quite sore! Go for the midwifery course u will be great at it 

*KW33* - i am ok now - i will live lol! Good luck with testing tonite and log on!!

*Liz* - sorry that AF turned up but love the new photo 

*Caddy* - hi hun hope u r ok? How long are your cycles normally?

Hello to everyone else hope u r behaving?!!

Kate xx​


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello everyone...

Well after that terribly long wait it was a     I can hardly believe it and want to thank everyone for their support - you girls really kept me going!!!!!  Thanks for all the positive thoughts and good luck wishes!!!

Kate - glad you are ok now...

Caddy - what on earth is going on?!?!?!?!  You seem so calm about it - are you going  

Sending everyone on here trillions of   and a ton of


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Congratulations KW33!!!!!

I'm so pleased to hear your news!

   

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations KW33!!!

Hope everyone else is ok!

I won't be around from tomorrow till Wednesday, as I'm away with my in laws, I know I've got no chance of catching up with all the gossip on here in that length of time!!!!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations KW33 sooooooooo pleased for you

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

KW33    CONGRATULATIONS!! ​That is wonderful news. It's about time we had a BFP. Bet you and your DP are over the moon. I hope your good luck rubs of on the rest of us. Lots of love and best wishes for the future x x x x

Hi to everyone else, not been on-line much as DH still on leave and we have been busy. Went to watch the Red Arrows do a display at Bournemouth yesterday, they were excellent!

Sailace- Good luck with the pre-seed.

Caddy and Janie- Hope it's a BFP for both of you.

Liz- Sorry to hear AF arrived. Good luck for next month.

Kate- Hope your thumbs better.

Littlelizzy- How are you?

TTFN Emma x


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh my god well done to KW33 on your  

     

     

    

Soooooo pleased we finally got a   for one of us girls.

I was out drinking last night, got a bit of a sore head today, still no AF, haven't tested yet, think I will leave it until Monday.

Liz- sorry AF arrived.

Hi to everyone else, have a lovely weekend.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Littlelizzy,

How's the hangover?? Is your AF late? Fingers crossed for you. Perhaps we are going to have a big run of BFP's now KW33 has got the ball rolling again!!

Emma xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the good wishes girls - we are still in shock, but with big smiles on our faces. 

Janie - any news from you yet - stay  

Caddy - what's going on with your cycle?!?!?!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations KW33!!!             I'm so pleased for you hunni!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls 

*KW33* - congrats hun u must be so pleased?

*emilycatlin* - have a nice time away 

*emma.b* - thumb seems ok now!! lol How r u? What are u up to?

*Caddy* - u ok there?!! lol

Well READING FC are 3-2 up at the moment in the Premiership - come on u Royals u can do it!!!!!!!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

jsut popping back to see how everyone is and to say congrats to KW33. When you feel ready come join us on the ttc naturally pregnant thread.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all.......sorry i've been rubbish at keeping up!!

Liz ~ really sorry AF showed up 

KW33 ~ congratulations to you.....here's the link to the thread Clare mentioned:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61125.360.html

Kate ~ well done to Reading and good luck in the premiership  Watford lost today 

Love and luck everyone.......keep well,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie- I tested this morning and it was   as my periods are quite irregular, not 100% sure when I am due on, but my average says today and no sign of it yet.

Oh well I am quite used to getting negative tests, so not too down.

Love & luck to everyone.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

OMG - KW33 Huge congratulations on your          I am so happy for you xxxx

Littlelizzy - sorry about your test result - could it be a bit early for you to test??     Have you recovered from the hangover?

Kate - glad your thumb is better and well done to Reading.  I'm a manchester City fan and we are playing Chelsea today so no doubt we will get thrashed  

Sailaice - how are you?  

Emily - hope you have a nice time away 

Caddy - how are you?  Whats going on with your cycle - you must be going  

Liz - I love your new picture.  So sorry that AF turned up  

Hello to emmab, LizzyB and anyone I've forgotten - I haven't logged on for 2 days and theres so much to catch up with.

Well, no AF yet for me - this is the longest cycle I have had for a while, even though I'm only on day 27.  Did an early pg test yesterday and it was a BFN, not really surprised, was a bit down at first but I need to look on the bright side and this is the first month that I actually ovulated so I would have been incredibly lucky to get a BFP.

Anyway hope you are all OK and having a good weekend.

Lots of luck to all   
Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

*lizzy* - sorry that Watford lost - im making the most of Readings win as i know it wont last!!!

*littlelizzy * - sorry that it was a BFN - keep positive hun 

*Janie77 * - How are man city doing? Oh no we play u this season!!! lol

Not much with me - have been working then fell asleep when i got in again!!!

Kate xxxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate - we got beat 3-0   I guess that was to be expected really!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh no janie!! My brother will be pleased then as he supports Chelsea!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Sorry about the BFN LilLizzy    

Did you have a nice time away Ems? Are you back yet?

Janie maybe it was too early to test  

Kate what have you been uptp this w/end?

LizzyB how are you?  

Emmab hows you?

Magpie how's you?

I have had the busiest day have tidied none stop!! My humble abode is gleaming!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning, Is everyone still in bed?

I'm back to work today after two lovely weeks off. Don't want to go. I've enjoyed having a break from visiting new babies. Will probably feel better once the first day back is out of the way. Not looking forward to ploughing through all the work which will have built up whilst I've been off.

Littlelizzy- Sorry you got a BFN, hope it's just that you tested too early.

Sailace- Well done on the cleaning. I should have done that yesterday but we took the dog to the beach instead!! My brother, his girlfriend and their dog are coming down for bank holiday weekend so I'll have to get the house sorted on my day off on Wednesday.

Hi Kate- Glad your teams doing well.

Hello to everyone else, have a good day.

Love Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not in bed  

I feel like I should be tho   finish work at four and I'm going straight home to get a honey and cinnamon bath am popping a dvd on and climbing into bed!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

How is everyone today?

Emma - hope the first day back at work isn't to hectic

Solace - you have been a busy bee

Hello to Kate, Littlelizzy, LizzyB, Liz, Caddy, Kathryn and everyone else.

KW33 - has the news sunk in yet?  

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Solace??     Comfort in sorrow, misfortune, or distress; consolation. 
A source of comfort or consolation. 

Yes I have been a busy bee but I will be catching up on many missed snoozes tonight! It's my birthday tomorrow!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice.....I'm always doing that, its the spell check!!! Sorry honey  

What have you got planned for your birthday?


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello everyone

Little Lizzie - sorry about your BFN!!! lots of   for you.

Janie - no not really - mostly scared!!!  Could be way too early to test, sending you lots of    

What are you doing for your birthday Sailaice?

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have absolutely nothing planned!     I want to curl up and munch junk food!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

maybe DH will surprise you.  How old will you be?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll be 25 years old! but look like an old hag!       I have grey hairs


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

You do not look like an old hag, I've seen your piccie and your are nothing like a hag!!

Don't worry about the grey hair, your dark like me and grey hairs are more obvious if you have dark hair - mine started to go grey when I was 21 and I have been colouring it ever since  .  Wish I was 25 again


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Janie - you took the words right out of my mouth! Oh to be 25 again!

Happy birthday for tomorrow Sailaice!

Hello everyone else!

Bad news on my tooth front, part of my tooth fell apart last night (the one I had the root canal in) so it looks like lots more visits to the dentist for a crown now  . I am thoroughly *issed off!

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz, so sorry about your tooth, thats awful after all the work you have just had done on it - hope your not in too much pain


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Liz!   will it cost a fortune?

Thanks Janie and Liz! but I do look horrific today, thing is I can't wear makeup as my skin is really sensitive because of it! If I wear it for a night out guaranteed I will have a break out the day after!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Janie and Sailaice,

Thankfully I am not in pain because the dentist took the nerve out last week. But yes Sailaice it will cost me a bundle I fear!

Sorry to hear about your sensitive skin Sailaice, have you tried lots of brands of makeup?

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I hate the dentists, it hurts and it costs a small fortune.

I had to have a porcelain crown last year and it cost almost 600 pounds - total nightmare!!!!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Big congrats to KW33!!!!!!!!!  Well done and here's wishing you a really happy and healthy nine months!   

Oooooooooh, Liz.   You poor thing with your tooth. I just cannot bear the dentist. You are so brave.

Nearly HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Sailace!!!!!! I still get excited on my birthday, even though I am 128! 

Hi Kate! Good one Reading. Would like to see them do well. It's time someone like Tottenham went down instead! Could be a nail biter for you this season.

Sorry about the BFN, Jane. But good news that you are ovulating. It's deffo the way to go! 

Hi to Littlelizzy, Emily, LizzyB, Kathryn and Emma (ooh nasty first day back at work!).

Me CD1!!!!!!!!!!!! Hooray!!!!!!!!!!! Never been so glad to see the old AF. Hope it is not too yuk by Thursday for my lap. Still I will be asleep, so the professionals can deal with the mess! 

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Caddy, good luck for the lap on Thursday.  Last time I had one I had AF, and nobody seemed to be bothered about it (except for me of course), but your right, you'll be fast asleep!  Hope it all goes well for you.

AF has still not come, I am really hoping it stays away now until Weds as I have to have the dildocam tomorrow and I'm not letting them do it if the witch has arrived, they said they will still do it, but I really don't fancy that!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks, Jane.

I know they have seen it all a million times, but it is just a bit yukky. The worst should deffo be over by then though (i hope!!!!).

Hope AF stays away for your scan. It is somehow worse cos you are obviuosly awake through it all. You just need to hold out for 48 hours!  

Caddy x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sods law says it will arrive in the morning though!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello girls!

Yes i've loads of different brands of makeup   never seemed to be a problem when I was younger. My skin gets really red all well if i don't moisturize sufficiently before applying makeup  

Caddy Thank god AF has arrived!     I was doing cartwheels after mine arrived after 50 something days! Good luck with the lap  

Janie I hope it was just too early to test hunni


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, thats strange with your skin and makeup, maybe you have an allergy or a sensitive to some of the ingredients.

Have now done two HPT's, and got two BFN's so I think the Clomid and Met have just made my cycle longer.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Janie     you ok?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah - I'm OK.  Am determined to stay positive and keep thinking that this was the first month that I ovulated, so thats good news.  Plus am very excited about tomorrows appointment, I really feel like we are moving in the right direction at last.  DH is very stressed out about giving his sample but we will get all the results back tomorrow so at least we wont have a very long and stressful wait like last time.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

I have been at work today then fell asleep so only just got on here!! Need a small rant!! Im so fed up and want to knock out my dad's girfriend!!!!! Who wants to help me?!!! She has upset my 17 yr old brother big time and i hate her. Thats better!!!!

*Sailaice* - i was working most of the weekend! Well done on all the cleaning!! And happy birthday for tomorrow - 25 is not old - thanks coz im 26 now!!! lol

*emma.b* - how was it going back to work? I am ok hun thanks 

*Janie77* - hope u r keeping well?

*caddy* - good luck with the lap hun - u make me smile with being so happy about your AF!! I know i really hope Reading do well - they have done so well and they deserve to win a few games - plus i have a bet on with someone so i cant lose it!!

Hello to everyone else and hope u r all keeping well?

Kate xxxxx​


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girlies,

Janie- me and you are in the same boat, both had   but still  , I even went keep fit tonight, I thought that may have jogged it out, but no sign yet, I'm going to test in the morning again. Good luck hun, lets hope at least one of us gets a positive  


Kate- feel free to rant away, it does help and none of us mind.

Caddy- good luck with the lap, glad AF showed up now

Liz- the tooth thing sounds nasty, lucky that you don't have the root still, hope it isn't too expensive.

Sail- have a lovely  birthday tomorrow, I think you had better have a birthday   you should be OV about now.

Hope everyone else is well

Love Liz X


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Littlelizzy.....


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there 

Littlelizzy ~ loads of    for your test tomorrow.

Janie ~ good luck with the old dildocam  Oh the joys!! Hope the appt goes ok 

Sailaice ~ have a fab day tomorrow.....happy birthday 

Caddy ~ good luck for your lap on Thurs 

Argghhh.....don't mention dentists!!! Scare the bejesus out of me 

Take care everyone,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Morning Ladies!! 

Janie     for appointment today  

Why has your dads g/f upset your brother Kate?  

I used pre-seed last night LilLizzy   so hopefully if an egg pops out plenty of   will be ready  

Caddy  

Hi Lizzy! How are you?


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi all!

Work was fine yesterday. A bit busy, but good to get the first day back out of the way. I'm on a day off tomorrow, which isn't bad after two weeks off!

Sailace-   HAPPY BIRTHDAY  Hope you have a lovely day.

Littlelizzy-Good luck    

Caddy- Hope Thursday is OK and that AF is out of the way.

Janie-Good luck for this month. When are you having the dildo cam?

Liz-Ouch! That sounds painful. Good luck at the dentist.

Kate-Sorry to hear you Dad's girlfriend is being a b****. Hope your brother is OK.

Emilycaitlin-How are you?

Bye for now, better get dressed or I'll be late!

Emma x x x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Sailaice - HAPPY BIRTHDAY, have a lovely day.  Good luck with the BMS, hope the pre-seed helps.

Littlelizzy - Good luck for testing today   

Liz - how's the tooth?  

Kate - hope you are ok and your brother is too  

Emma - Glad the first day back at work wasn't too bad

Caddy - Lots of luck for Thursday, hope it all goes well

Hello to Lizzy - hope your ok

Emiliycaitlin - are you still in the Lakes?  Hope your having a good time

Well the witch arrived this morning - typical, just in time for the dildocam today!!! I'm going to tell them I'm not having it, I just cant cope with it with AF being here.  I had a scan only a couple of weeks ago and I have sent them the report so hopefully it wont matter. Apt is at 2pm so going to have a nice long soak in the bath this morning and chill out for a bit.

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

janie just have it done babe it will be ok! 

Emma I am off for a whole week next week   I might not go back at all [br]: 22/08/06, 09:09Thanks for birthday wishes! I am overwhelmed!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie- Sorry to hear AF has arrived. Did you decide to have the dildo cam or not? I don't think I would like it, it's bad enough without AF.

Sailace- Hope you are having a nice birthday. What are you going to do during your week off?

I'm on my lunch break. Luckily I only live round the corner from the surgery so I am able to come home for lunch and let the dog out. She is having her post-op check today. The vet rang to say the lump wasn't cancerous so thats a big relief!

Speak to you later
Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good news there Emma! Bless poor puppy! I bet your relieved though!

Janie have you had dildocam?

Caddy have you had lap?

I so far have £200 spending money and flowers from DH (2 more presents to come apparently) a spa day from Shaun, photo album of my sister very touching as she has filled it with pics and anecdotes, perfume, flowers and candle and cake from work colleagues, 4 pairs of shoes(inc Miss Sixty, Playboy and Louis Vuittonand £20 and SW vouchers from Mother and Father pajamas and slipper from grandparents book from Auntie.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies 

I have a stinking headache so wont be on for long!

Happy birthday *sailaice* 

*Janie77* - sorry that the AF got u. I am better today thanks 

*emma* - u have a day off?!!! lol

*lizzyB* - i am scared of dentists as well!!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a stinking headache too and it's making me be in a bad mood!   I think it's the clomid and i'm ovulating!


----------



## Onlyone (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello Everyone

I am pretty new to this site, have only posted a few times.  I was wondering if I could join this thread.
I am 31 and have a 4 year old daughter ( I know, I am so lucky, she is a real angel)  We have been ttc no 2 for two years and have had 1 m/c at 10 weeks and one ectopic.

Going to see new doctor tomorrow    Really nervous !!  This will be the beginning of the fertility treatment journey for us.  Think it is going to be Clomid - have really long cycles - on day 50 still no sign of A/F ! 
Sorry to be blurting it all out in first post !!!

Good luck to everyone
Kind regards
Mandy

(Can anyone tell me how to get all the info at the bottom of your post, details tickers etc.    thanks)


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Will catch up later but just a quick one to say Hi to Mandy  Welcome!!

To add your signature go to the top of the page and click on profile. On the left under 'Modify Profile' click on Forum Profile Information. At the bottom you will see your signature box where you can add info/tickers etc.....when you have finished just click on Change Profile and it will save your changes.

Here's the guide to adding Tickers: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45976.0.html

Good luck tomorrow 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Onlyone (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks LizzyB   

Followed you instructions and sorted it out.

Thanks again.

Mandy


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Mandy and Welcome to this thread - be warned we chat A LOT, it takes me ages to catch up even if its only been a day since I last logged on!!!    Wishing you lots of luck for your appointment tomorrow   

How is everyone else this afternoon.  

Sailaice - sounds like you got some lovely pressies for your birthday.  Hope DH takes you somewhere nice tonight, don't eat too much though because you wont want any   if your stuffed and if your ovulating you better get jiggy    

Anyway, just got back from the appointment - the new clinic is so nice and the consultant was lovely, am so happy we changed clinics.  I didn't have the dildocam - he said he would do it but if I wasn't comfortable with AF being here then it didn't matter.  DH didn't do his SA either because he's on antibiotics and it might affect his result.  So we are going back next Tuesday.

I am going to have a scan then and we are going to do two more months of Clomid with follicle tracking and then if we have no luck might move onto to IUI before going straight into IVF but it all depends on what my follicles are like, plus one of ovaries is hidden behind my uterus and that could be a problem for egg collection.  Anyway I really feel like we are getting somewhere.

Sorry for rambling on about myself I just feel very excited hope you girls don't mind - I have probably bored you all to tears  

Kate & Sailaice - hope the headache is better  

Emma - I'm so glad your dog is better

Jane xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

So much catching up to do

*Sailaice* - Happy Birthday, have a lovely evening ( hope headaches gone )    !!!! CD 14!!!. Your presents sound lovely.

*Janie* - Glad things went well for you today at the clinic. I agree with you on the dildocam AF matter. I always feel much better when I have a plan of action to focus on.

*Onlyone* - Welcome, I hope things go well for you at the doctors 2m, let us know...

*Kate* - hope your feeling better, when do you get your SA results?

*Emma B* - so Glad you got good news about your dog, I bet it's been a real worry for you.

*Caddy* - good luck for lap on Thursday, I was on CD 4 for my lap test so AF still lurking a bit ( TMI ) but it didn't cause any problems. Are you going to have some time off work afterwards?

*Littlelizzy* - Good luck for testing.

Hi to Liz, Emilycaitlin, Lizzy and everyone else.

I have rec'd a letter from CARU asking me to call them as a date is available for my initial consultation with them. Very pleased, will call tomorrow. I noticed a thread with other girls also visiting CARU so have got some really good info from them, what would we do without this site   

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girlies,

It was a  ^BFN this morning and AF arrived this afternoon, Oh well the wait is over, I'm not too worried, looking forward to getting my appointment letter for hospital, which I should get this week, although appointment won't be until about November. Thanks for all your support girls, I really appreciate it.

Janie- sorry AF arrived, glad your appointment went well, looks like you are not far off starting treatment.

Sailiace- Happy birthday hun, you got some lovely presents, glad you managed to   with the pre-seed. I'm going to try it again next month.

Katyloulou- good luck with your appointment, are you doing it privately?

Onlyone- welcome to the board, sorry to hear about your ectopic and m/c, good luck for the future.

Kate- hope your headache is a little better

Emma- hope you dog is ok, so pleased the lump was serious

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

HI Littlelizzy

So sorry AF has arrived, new month now, new hope. 

This initial consultation with Caru is on the NHS.  We will go and find out what treatment on NHS we will be entitled to.  I know the waiting lists will be long so we will go private while waiting probably at Bristol CRM that has better success rates.  I think we maybe able to have a few goes at IUI on the NHS also.  Are you having any treatment at the moment?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls ive had a sleep now and feel a bit better!

*Sailaice* - have a good evening and have some fun 

*onlyone* - welcome to the thread - i love to see a new face on here  Lovely to hear u have a daughter she sounds beautiful 

*janie* - u do make me laugh  Yes i know if im away for like one day there is soooooo many posts!!

*kathryn* - thats great about receiving the letter  Still no news on the SA results - i am just leaving it till the 6th september now to see them at the hospital.

*littlelizzy* - so sorry that AF got u.

When is someone going to get a BFP round here (apart from KW33 of course!)

Kate xxxx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone 

You have been gossiping loads since lunch time it's hard to keep up!!

Littlelizzy- sorry that AF has arrived  

Sailace- Hope your headache has gone so that you can enjoy the rest of your birthday. You got some great presents.

Kate- Glad your headache has gone. Not too long now until your appt.

Kathryn- Nice to see you back. Good news about your appt with CARU.

Janie- You haven't bored us to tears. Really excited for you that you are making progress. I hope your appt goes ok on Tuesday.

Onlyone- Welcome. It's nice to have someone new to chat to.

It's our wedding anniversary tomorrow, but DH is going to Portland at 4am in the morning for 3 days! We will have to make up for it at the weekend, when co-incidently it will be CD 12/13  

TTFN Emma x x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just arrived back, so just saying hi quickly.  I was going to leave it until tomorrow, but wanted to know \if I'd missed anything.  Have had a REALLY quick flick through the posts, so sorr if I've missed anything, but it was just a scan.

Lizzy, Littlelizzie and janie, sorry about your bfns. 

Sailaice - Happy birthday for today    Get you with your Louis Vuitton shoes!!!!!? Closest I'd get to them is seeing the box they came in!!

Emma - Happy Anniversary for tomorrow!
Hi to Kate,Caddy, onlyone, Kathryn, Liz and anyone else that I've overlooked xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie thats great news! Are you getting the dildocam next tuesday then?  I think it's really good you are getting follicle tracking too, do you take clomid to boost? I can't remember 
Onlyone I am really sorry about what you have been through.  Stay on this thread hunni we are all a bit  but we'll look after you 

LilLizzy sorry about AF! Do you know where to get the pre-seed from? I know a cheap website 

Kathryn good luck with CARU. What will the appointment involve? 

Emmab   

Kate Did the headache disappear after a sleep that sometimes happens to me! I get headaches since I started clomid around ov time

Em   Hows you? I have missed you! what's been going on your end? 

Well I didn't  last night after meal but did before meal    so hopefully there are plenty of  I am tired today of waiting for my BFP  I also have an abscess at the top of my leg  and blisters off my new shoes!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning everyone 

It's my Wedding Anniversary today , thanks for the congrats. DH left at 4am, we haven't even exchanged cards! Leaving it until Friday.

Sailace- Glad you got some   in yesterday. Fingers crossed for you. I know how you feel, I'm fed up of waiting for a BFP too. I hope this is the month for all of us. Your abscess sounds nasty, are you on antibiotics? I hate breaking in new shoes, it's soooo painful.

Emilycaitlin- Hi, how are you?

I'm off today and am going to do house work and food shopping this morning-boring!. This afternoon my friend is coming over with her little boy and her dalmation so we are going to take the dogs to the country park for a walk. I hope it doesn't rain!

Bye, love Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

no antibiotics for me! it's so painful but never mind!

I wish I was off work! I'm thinking of putting Friday in as a hol too can't wait to be off next week! I could quite easily just do housework and shop


----------



## Onlyone (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello everyone.

Thanks for all your messages.  Really excited to be joining your group.  

Sailaice - don't worry I am a bit   myself !!  Sorry to hear about you leg etc sounds painful.  Hope you start to feel better soon.

Congratulations Emmab on your anniversary !!  Funnily it is my anniversary today as well    !!  Nine wonderful years.  
Went to the new doctor today - she is really lovely.  Am starting with provera for 3 months then will be adding in the Clomid if necessary.  Anyone using provera?  Did a blood pregnancy test as well just to make sure - I know it will be BFN.  Will start provera tomorrow.  I am really nervous - still can't believe it has come to this for us.  Anyway going to stay really POSITIVE !!!

Hi, to everyone else - hope you are having a good day.

Mandy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I start nights tonight for 3 nights, after having left dd and dh in the lakes.  I'm going back on saturday until Monday, so looking forward to that, as I expect to be ovulating!  I don't know whether it's having the break from the clomid, but my AF stuck around for 10 days this month!!!!!!!!!

How are you sailaice? You sound to be in pain!!!?

Oh heck, just seen the time, have to be at the hairdressers at 1045, will be back this afternoon!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Kate - glad your headache is all better. Hope you are ok today

Sailaice - yep I'm having the dildocam next Tuesday.  I'm pleased that I am having the tracking.  I don't take Clomid to boost - I didn't ovulate before I took it.  Glad your birthday was nice, but sorry about your leg and blisters.

Mandy and Emma - HAPPY ANNIVERSARY.

Mandy - Glad the doctors apt went well, I don't know anything about provera, but I hope it works for you

Emma - how many years is it today?  Hope you have a lovely day with your friend

Emily - Welcome back, hope you had a lovely time in the Lakes - your right there is so much to catch up with, I'm struggling myself and I was only on here yesterday.  Oh just saw your post, its a shame you had to come back for work, but good idea to get back there in time for ovulation!!  

Kathryn - good luck for your apt at CARU, hope the apt is soon and you don't have to wait too long

Liz, Littlelizzy and Lizzy (blimey so many Liz's!) - hope you are all ok 

Right better get some work done, hope I haven't forgotten any of you.

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies 

*Emma* - have a great day even if u are going food shopping and doing the housework! Congrats on your wedding anniversary - how many yrs?

*emilycaitlin* - hope u are ok and will look forward to catching up with u soon.

*sailaice* - hope your blisters are ok?!! Sounds like a good nite though  My headaches usually go when ive had a sleep 

*janie* - hope u are keeping well?

Not much with me - will be writing up my essay today to post on friday - soooooo boring!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to come and say a quick hello - hope no-one minds?

Little Lizzie and Janie - sorry about AF      good luck with the dildocam Janie!!

Sailaice - sounds as though you had a good birthday despite the headches!!!   Lots of    for this month!!!

Happy Anniversary Emma B!!

Hello to everyone else and lots of   to you all.

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Of course no-one minds KW33 just because your pg doesn't mean your an exile! I am officially making you an honorary Lady in Waiting!   How's being pg going?

Hope the essay is going well Kate!   How far through your course are you now?

Janie the dildocam will be fine!   not long now and it will be all over with!  

I am thinking of switching next week to the week after to be with DH I'm such a sucker


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi KW33 xx

Sailaice - I have done 30 months of my course now and will qualify in 17 months!!! ARRRRGGGHHHH im sooooo scared!!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Really? You work too don't you?


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks - I'd miss you guys if I couldn't have honorary status!!!

All is okay with me... just spend everyday on frantic knicker watch!!!!  The terror doesn't leave!!!     Got an early scan in 2 weeks so you could say I'm in a 2ww again!!  

Kate - that must be really hard work - I admire you.

Sailaice - have you got used to pre seed now?  Hope all is going well with that


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate - I'm fine thanks.  Good luck getting your essay finished.

Hi KW33 - Good luck for your scan - the waiting must be a nightmare, still sending lots of    in your direction.  You have definitely got honorary status, and you must keep us updated on your progress.

Sailaice - I'm not that worried about the dildocam - am well used to it, just didn't want it while the witch was here.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I'm back from the hairdressers, I've gone from a choppy shoulder length style to a just below chin length bob! Don't know what dh will say!

Kate - what's your essay on?









KW33 - Glad you are doing ok









sailaice - How's the leg?







(sorry, couldn't find a smiley about legs or feet!!)

Emma -







Happy Anniversary!

Liz, Lizzie, little Lizzy, Kathryn, Mandy and everyone else








[br]: 23/08/06, 13:54I forgot Janie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How's the clomid going?







Sorry hun, how could I forget you!!??


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Bit better    I bet your hair looks lovely Em! I've got really thick black hair, it's quite long and I constantly think about getting it chopped off! Your so brave.

I always get the willies about having a dildocam (pardon the pun    ) 

preseed is going good, hoping it works this month


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I actually had to ask for a style like jade Goody's!!! I made sure I whispered, then no-one thought I was trying to model myself on her!!!! lol

Am definitely ordering some pre-seed for next month! Does it make the sperm stick around longer aswell?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emily - the hair sounds lovely.  Cant believe you forgot about me  , only kidding, easily done, there are so many of us  

I just had a bit of a funny turn...very strange, I came over all hot and sweaty and my hands were shaking, I thought I was going to faint.  Anyway decided it was probably a combination of Met & Clomid, plus very heavy AF (sorry tmi) and I needed sugar.  Have just scoffed a piece of apple and cinnamon cake from Costa coffee and the shakes have gone, so I guess it must have been something to do with blood sugar levels, was scary, my hubby said that I will need to carry chocolate biscuits with me at all times in case it happens again


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Chocolate biscuits? I also think that it would be a good idea to bake a chocolate fudge marzipan cake and have handy slices cut waiting in case!   Are you ok now? I felt really peculiar yesterday, shaky etc and very foggy headed!

I think it does make sperm kick about for longer


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh my god - i leave my computer for 3 hours and how many posts?!! lol oh well its good to talk i guess....

*Sailaice* - yes i work at the hospital anyway as well as working as a home carer!!

*emilycaitlin* - the hair sounds lovely  Hope your DH likes it. My essay is about how does biographical information or something like that relate with having to have help in the home and stuff - cant quite remember!! lol Its nothing to do with nursing i know that much!

Hello to everyone else and hope u are having a fairly good day 

Kate xxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate - you are so funny, you make me chuckle [br]: 23/08/06, 15:49I'm off now girls, going to my Mums for tea and then to the football with my Dad, brother and DH, will probably get get very wet, its chucking it down.

Have a nice evening everyone

Jane xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Guys.

Onlyone- Happy anniversary to you too . It's three years for us today but we have been together for ten years. My hubby was a bit slow on the proposal front! Are you and your DH doing anything nice tonight? I am having a pizza and a glass of wine on my todd  Glad your doctor is nice. good luck with the provera, I've not heard of that, what does it do? I am on my second month of clomid .

Sailace- Glad preseed is going well. Might give it a go myself if it's another BFN this month. At least it makes you feel like your doing something positive to help.

Kate- You must be shattered working and studying at the same time. Have you had a break from uni over the summer?

Emilycaitlin- Your haircut sounds fab. Hope your DH likes it. What a shame you are having to work whilst DH and DD are in the Lakes. Bet you can't wait to join them. I hope the weather picks up for you.

Janie- Sorry to hear you have had a funny turn. I had a really bad AF this month on the clomid. I had to go and sit in the car whilst DH finished looking round the shops because I could hardly walk. Hope it's not going to be as bad as that this month. (or even better it won't come at all)

KW33- Nice to hear that everything is going well for you. You are welcome to pop back any time. Good luck with the scan. Let us know how it goes.

Kathryn, Littlelizzy, Liz- How are you today?

Managed to get out with the dogs for a long walk between the showers today. Jess is fast asleep now. My friends little boy is 10 months, he was into everything. He took all the coals out of the fire, which we thought were fake as the fire is artificial, and when he turned round his hands, face, and clothes were covered in black soot!! Good job we have got a wooden floor and not a cream carpet! It was good to catch up, but I can't wait for the day when I will be pushing a push chair as well.

Love Emma.b x x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad everyone's ok,  Isn't clomid wicked stuff?  I've had all the hot flushes and bad AF too, it must be doing something though, to give us these side effects!!!

Sailaice - The chocolate fudge marzipan cake sounds gorgeous, I think you should make some for Janie, although we should all try a bit first, you know, just in case...

Kate - That essay sounds familiar!  I don't think I wrote a single one about nursing when I was training.  I remember doing one about crime!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

Just popping on before i go off and have my counselling session.

*janie* - glad i make u laugh  At least i have made one person smile today  Have a good evening - which reminds me Reading are playing Aston Villa tonite!!! Come on u Royals!!!

*emma* - sounds like u have had a busy day! I havnt had a break over the summer no and i wont get one now until ive qualified although i have some annual leave in october so going off out to spain for a week!

*emilycaitlin* - im glad its not just me who gets the stupid essays that have nothing to do with nursing!! lol

Kate xxx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Arghhh!!!!! I cannot cope with all these posts whilst I have not been on for a day! You lot are such chatterboxes. I love it! 

Just a very quick post to say that I am in for my lap tomorrow, but will be back on Friday, hopefully. Will be all fat and walking like an OAP, so it is a good job you can't see me!

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Just a quickie from me too.

Caddy - good luck tomorrow

Onlyone & Emma - Happy Anniversary.

Sail- hope your boil on your bum is better soon  whoops I mean abscess on your leg!

Everyone else- hope you are all ok.

I got my letter today for the hospital appointment it is on the 18th Oct, not as far off as I thought  

Will try and catch up with you all properly soon.

Liz X[br]: 23/08/06, 19:40P.S I've blown you all some bubbles for being soooooo lovely


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Caddy - Good luck for tomorrow!!!

Littlelizzy - Thanks for the bubbles, I've blown you some back!  That's good that your appointment's sooner than you were expecting xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

Just so you know I make a mean Beef Wellington too!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

HOME THIS WAY 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65961.0.html


----------

